# ION 16 Galerie



## psychoo2 (16. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem jetzt die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert wurden und auch schon zum Teil aufgebaut sind würd ich sagen es ist Zeit für ne Galerie 

Also zeigt mal her Eure Schmuckstücke !

Gruß
PSY


----------



## guru39 (16. März 2013)

erster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (17. März 2013)

Der Laubfrosch


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

vincent jetzt bist du mir eine augen op schuldig 

meine netzhaut hat sich abgelöst 

viel spaß mit dem ei-on


----------



## der-gute (17. März 2013)

@vinc: neon ist das neue eloxal!


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> @vinc: neon ist das neue eloxal!



Nur neon dizzy camo ist wirklich real!


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2013)

Und noch ein neuer hat das Licht der Welt erblickt


----------



## Spletti (18. März 2013)

n1


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

pfalz seiner


----------



## guru39 (18. März 2013)

jo.


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

und im Hintergrund das neue Video! und deine beiden hobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. März 2013)

ja... gefückt eingeschädelt


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. März 2013)

Sorry für die Bildquali, leider hat nicht jeder nen Fotografen zu Hause.


----------



## chrisle (25. März 2013)

Ist das Orange Extra Love?
Wenn ja, welche Farbe/Code haben die Decals?


----------



## schnubbi81 (25. März 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ist das Orange Extra Love?
> Wenn ja, welche Farbe/Code haben die Decals?



Das ist sehr kompliziert, der farbcode heißt: Orange. 
Hast du doch aber auch?


----------



## chrisle (25. März 2013)

Ich habe orange extra love und orangene decals.
Aber deine sehen so metallisch glänzend aus, meine sind eher matt...

Edit: Kann aber am Foto liegen, vielleicht machst du mal welche mit besserer Qualität?


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2013)

fürn ganzes Foddo hats gestern net gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (25. März 2013)

2 Decals versetzt übereinander geklebt? 
Und benutzt worden ist es ja auch schon..

Den Fussabdrücken nach zu urteilen hat Claus sich mal wieder nicht benommen, weshalb du nach ihm getreten hast?


----------



## Timmy35 (25. März 2013)

Der ODI-Schriftzug geht so ja gar nicht. Der ist ja parallel zum Boden.


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Der ODI-Schriftzug geht so ja gar nicht. Der ist ja parallel zum Boden.



ich schwimme gerne gegen die Strömung


----------



## Timmy35 (25. März 2013)

Da biste aber echt mutig. Das würde ich mich nicht trauen


----------



## schnubbi81 (25. März 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ich habe orange extra love und orangene decals.
> Aber deine sehen so metallisch glänzend aus, meine sind eher matt...



Die sind auch glänzend, (evtl weil noch so neu?) metallisch ist da nix, im Ordergenerator gibt es auch nur "Orange" soweit ich das überblicken kann.


----------



## Dutshlander (25. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich schwimme gerne gegen die Strömung


aber doch nett bei diese temperatürchen gürü?


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2013)

ist mein Name Artur


----------



## Dutshlander (25. März 2013)




----------



## guru39 (25. März 2013)

Und nochn Bildche


----------



## Dutshlander (25. März 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Und nochn Bildche


 Spooky
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (25. März 2013)

häää


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2013)




----------



## wowbagger (26. März 2013)

und sachma guru, sehe ich da etwa Spacer?


----------



## guru39 (26. März 2013)

Jop, 3 x 0,5 untendrunter und 1 x 0,5 obendrüber.


----------



## psc1 (26. März 2013)

So nun ist es feddisch, fürs Erste.

Kommt noch: Kefü, Leitungen kürzen, evtl. Spacer verändern

Hier ist esleider nur n eiFönfoddo)





Bessere Bilder dann nach der "Regenwoche" am Gardasee ;-)


----------



## antique (26. März 2013)

Nett wie die Rahmenfarbe mit dem Hintergrund harmoniert - auch die blauen Akzenten werden in der Jacke vom Spaziergänger wiederholt - insgesamt ein schönes Photo


----------



## kephren23 (26. März 2013)

schick!


----------



## raschaa (27. März 2013)

geil!


----------



## guru39 (27. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. März 2013)

Schön, Bronze bleibt ein Klassiker


----------



## psc1 (27. März 2013)

vielen Dank meine Herren, schön dass es Euch gefällt. Ist ja auch nicht einfach bei den bisher gezeigten Granaten ;-)


----------



## Trail-Seeker (28. März 2013)

@psc1

welche Rahmengröße hat denn dein Rad?


----------



## trailterror (28. März 2013)

Müsste L sein


----------



## beetle (30. März 2013)




----------



## psc1 (30. März 2013)

trail-seeker schrieb:


> @psc1
> 
> welche rahmengröße hat denn dein rad?





l
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (31. März 2013)

thx


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2013)

Ein Flühchen, satte 7 Wochen zu früh


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2013)

mit L für nen Früchen aber ganz schön groß


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2013)

habs geändert


----------



## der-gute (2. April 2013)

Endlich mal eins mit echtem Federbein


----------



## dr.juggles (2. April 2013)

klasse farbkombi spricht der verstrahlte


----------



## Eksduro (2. April 2013)

hehe...

woher wusste ich eben wo ich den rahmen gesehen habe das er dir gefallen wird


----------



## dr.juggles (2. April 2013)

eksi wann holen wir uns so ein 16er?
das helius alteisen ist ja unfahrbar


----------



## trailterror (2. April 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> klasse farbkombi spricht der verstrahlte



Ach, du bist der unsympathische nico fahrer 


Jungs euer "Helius AM forever" gelaner hat aber net lang gehalten )


----------



## dr.juggles (2. April 2013)

ich bin nicht unsymphatisch, ich bin misanthrop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (2. April 2013)

hehe...

ne du, ich bleib beim AM...

finde zwar die schlussendlich gültige version des 16ers optisch sehr ansprechend, insbesondere die nachträglich ergänzten gussets, mir is das ding aber eindeutig zu flach...

werde mich am open day vom bikebauer bestimmt mal neugierig draufsetzen aber weiß jetzt schon das es mir wohl zu flach sein wird...

da sämtliche aufbauten mit spacertürmen und / oder relativ hohen riser lenkern bestückt sind und ich es jetzt beim XL AM rahmen mit langem steuerrohr plus außenliegenden lagerschalen gerade richtig finde, werden das 16er und ich wohl keine freunde 

bin da aber guter dinge, das dieser schwachsinnige flache trend wo max. 10-20 % der fahrer ohne spacer oder andere notlösungen die angeblichen vorteile "nutzen", in ein paar jahren wieder auf ein normalmaß zurückgeht, und bis dahin wird das AM wohl halten


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> und bis dahin wird das AM wohl halten



und alle mal viel Spaß bereiten.


----------



## Eksduro (3. April 2013)

eben 

und darauf kommts ja an...

nun lasst die gallerie aber wieder mal gallerie sein ... ich glaube wir sind ein bißchen abgeschweift


----------



## psychoo2 (3. April 2013)

Eksduro schrieb:


> eben
> 
> und darauf kommts ja an...
> 
> nun lasst die gallerie aber wieder mal gallerie sein ... ich glaube wir sind ein bißchen abgeschweift


 
Das würde ich auch sagen....Der Platz hier sollte nicht zum diskutieren sein sondern um Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## d.f. (8. April 2013)




----------



## schnubbi81 (8. April 2013)

Schwarz!


----------



## der-gute (8. April 2013)

ui...is die Stütze weit genug drin?


----------



## d.f. (8. April 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> ui...is die Stütze weit genug drin?



ja, knapp!


----------



## der-gute (8. April 2013)

auf dem Bild glaub ich das auch, oben eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (8. April 2013)

is mir irgendwie zu schwarz, sorry


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

oder mit der weißen gabel nicht schwarz genug, ansonsten schick


----------



## trailterror (8. April 2013)

Einstecktiefe ist doch nicht allzu gross beim ion16, oder?

Das erste mi coil dämpfer..kommt gut!!

L rahmen? Auf high gestellt? Wie gross bist du?


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

Isn L, bei  M ist die Einstecktiefe bei 105mm


----------



## trailterror (8. April 2013)

Beim L, dann wohl ein cm mehr?


----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2013)

schätze ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d.f. (8. April 2013)

der sitzrohrüberstand ist bei M, L und XL der selbe, also müsste auch die mindesteinstecktiefe die selbe sein. bis unterkante oberrohr sinds jedenfalls ca. 105 mm.
bei mir ist es hart an der grenze (und sieht, voll ausgefahren, ziemlich bescheuert aus), aber es geht gut. bin 193 cm, L rahmen.


----------



## trailterror (8. April 2013)

Danke für die auskunft...

Wie kommste mit der cockpithöhe zurecht?


----------



## d.f. (8. April 2013)

ok, aber was hat die sitzrohrlänge mit der einstecktiefe zu tun?

höhe geht gut, zumindest nach der ersten tour. hab aber auch 2,5 cm spacer drin.


----------



## trailterror (8. April 2013)

Sitzrohr beim L 1 cm grösser als beim M...schrittfreiheit auch..

Deshalb ist die einstecktiefe wohl tatsächtlich gleich...


----------



## d.f. (8. April 2013)

ja, genau.
siehe tech sheet
maß M, sitzrohrüberstand


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

*So nun ich auch mal *

*Rahmen *- Nicolai ION 16 gr. L/ M Sitzrohr/ RAW

*Gabel *- Fox 34 Float 160mm
*Daempfer* - CCDB Air auf dem wege
*Steuersatz* - Reset Racing 
*Tretlager* - Reset Racing GXP 
*Kurbel* - SRAM XX1 28t
*Kettenfuehrung *- MRP AMG 
*Schaltwerk *- SRAM XX1 
*Kette* - SRAM XX1
*Kassette *- SRAM XX1 10/42
*Schaltgriff* - SRAM XX1
*Lenker *- Syntace Vector 740mm/12/25,4
*Vorbau* - Syntace Superforce 45mm
*Griffe* - ODI Rogue
*Sattel* - Selle Italia Flite Flow Carbon
*Sattelstuetze* - LEV 150mm
*Sattelklemme* - Hope auf dem wege
*Pedale *- Shimano PD-M424
*Bremsen *-  Shimano Saint 820
*Bremschreiben *- Shimano SM-RT86

*LRS:*
*Felgen* - ZTR Flow
*Naben *- DT Swiss 240
*Speichen *- Sapim CX-Ray
*Reifen VR* - 2.35 Maxxis Minion F 42a Tubeless
*Reifen HR *- 2.25 Maxxis Crossmark 62a LUST Tubeless

*Gewicht: 13,5kg*





















Daempfer kommt der CCDB Air noch rein, ca. Mai!

gruss


----------



## kalkhoffpink (12. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> *So nun ich auch mal *
> 
> *Rahmen *- Nicolai ION 16 gr. L/ M Sitzrohr/ RAW
> 
> ...



Heißes Teil....!!!!
Berichte dann mal wie die 28T sich im Gelände machen...genau die KB-Größe hab ich nämlich auch im Auge...


----------



## trailterror (12. April 2013)

Und meine übliche frage: low oder high?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. April 2013)

bericht zwecks KB groesse folgt!!!

ich fahre LOW, aber auch nur weil meine Gabel ca. 7mm tiefer baut, somit bin ich nun zwischen LOW u HIGH von der Geo 

Danke


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

Ion 16 Art


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

Auf dem letzten bild zu sehen: LOW


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

@ kalkhoffpink 

*heute erste richtige AM Trail fahrt gemacht:*

*als erstes zu XX1:*
- was mir sofort aufgefallen ist, das dieses der leiseste Antrieb ist den ich je gefahren bin, nicht 1 (ein) Kettenschlag auf die Kettenstrebe oder so, echt HAMMER, hatte dort echt meine Zweifel, Respekt
- Kette ohne KF kein Problem, dort hatte ich noch mehr zweifel
- Kettenlinie in allen gängen akzeptabel

*Zur Übersetzung:*
- was man sofort merkt ist die gr. Abstufung zwischen den jeweiligen Kassettenritzeln, etwas ungewohnt aber nach kurzer Zeit hat man sich drauf ein-(um)-gestellt. 
- sehr gute Abstufung der einzelnen Gänge, ich hätte gedacht das man gerade vom vorletzten aufs größte Ritzel den Sprung deutlich merkt, aber nix da sehr hamonisch!

*Berghoch 28KB:*
- keine unterschiede zum normalen Antrieb, umgerechnet ist dies ja wie 22KB/ 33Kassette

*Bergab 28KB:*
- wenn das Einsatzgebiet stimmt, ist man mit dem 28t bestens bedient, also auf dem normalen AM/FR Trail langt mir pers. das 28KB vollkommen aus, natürlich sind Highspeed Strecken mit dem 28KB nicht drin, man kann zwar mitschwimmen, aber man kann nicht vorne mitrollen, auch auf Waldwegen reicht diese Übersetzung aus um auf den heimischen Trail zugelangen, sollte man jedoch weiter weg wohnen und dementsprechend viel Wald und Strassen Wege fahren ist diese Übersetzung nicht OPTIMAL, bewegt man sein XX1 (28KB) Bike aber nur auf Trails, sag ich nur *!!!besser gehts kaum!!! *

*Auf dem Trail:*
- macht sich das XX1 Antrieb System, tadellos, sehr leichtes Schalten, saubere Abstufung, gerade wenns mal verblockt wird und man Schalten muss ist der Sprung nach oben/unten nicht so dramatisch.

Morgen gehts zum FR Trail (mal die Flugbahn testen ... #_ #, Bericht folgt

*Zum ION 16 selbst:*
- fühlt sich sehr verspielt an, natürlich kommt dies auch vom rel. geringen Gewicht 13,5kg
- es geht gut durch Anliegern und lässt sich *sehr geil* um Kurven ziehen/ Versetzen 
- es kommt schnell nach oben (aufs Hinterrad),manual/wheely umsetzen 
- Berghoch geht's ,mit etwas Eingewöhnungszeit super, Federgabel Absenkung hatte ich kein verlangen nach, auch wenns sehr steil wird, man kommt überall hoch wo man vorher auch hochgekommen ist, da das ION aber einen etwas längeren Radstand und um die 65° LW hat, fährt es sich m.M nach besser Berghoch als ein kürzeres mit einem steileren LW, ich vergleiche das ION 16 mit meinem alten Liteville 301! bitte killt mich nicht deswegen *-*!!!
- die Geo des ION 16 ist echt auf Abfahrt gemacht, dort kommt das Bike auf seine kosten, und dem Fahrer wird ein Lächeln ins Gesicht geschrieben....
- Ich bin 182cm/ 87SL und ich habe ein L+M Sitzrohr geordert mit einem 45Vorbau und ich muss sagen ein M wäre mir zu klein! Aber dies ist natürlich Geschmackssache!
- Mit der flachen Front komme ich super zurecht, so muss ein Bike sein! brauchte auch kaum umgewöhnungszeit! Ich habe nur den konischen Syntace Spacer unterm Vorbau, da er optisch den Übergang vom Steuerstatz zum Vorbau gleichmässiger macht.

*Zum Hinterbau* mit aktl. (vorübergehenden RS Monarch RT3):
- sehr Straff zum Anfang des Federweges, dadurch auch KAUM wippen bergauf o. im Wiegetritt
- aber im letzten drittel geht der Hinterbau + Dämpfer echt super, Federwegs Ausnutzung 99%, ohne durchsacken bei 28% Sag. 
- Sehr gute spürbare Federwegslinie, und überhaupt nicht progressiv wie ich die befürchtung hatte, deutlich angenehmer und gleichmäßiger als mein LV 301! Da freu ich mich schon auf mein CCDB Air, der muss ja erstmal abgehen...! lol!

Also für die erste Ausfahrt = tip top, keine negativen Eigenschaften gefunden. Die zweite Freeride Ausfahrt folgt morgen .!

Geiles Bike, geile Schaltung.

gruss


----------



## kalkhoffpink (13. April 2013)

@nicolai 16

Super, danke für den tollen Bericht.

Zur XX1:

Ich fahre im Moment 2-fach und für mich wäre Berg hoch wie 24/36, also ausreichend, alles andere schieb ich eh.

Ich hab bei meiner 2-fach den größten Gang 36/11 eigentlich noch nie gebraucht. Selbst auf völlig gerader Strecke reicht etwa Gegenwind und ich fahre auf dem 13er oder sogar 15er. In sofern wäre die Bandbreite für mich (Im Mittelgebirge) völlig ausreichend. Meine 2-fach bietet im Grunde nur einen zusätzlichen (schnelleren) Gang. Das ist vernachlässigbar...wenn Kohle reinkommt, werd ich wohl auch umsteigen...

Zum ION 16:

Schade zu hören, dass es schnell vorne hoch geht. Genau das stört mich im Moment an meinem AM ein bisschen, da mein Vorgängerbike hier sehr gutmütig war und ich ebenfalls nie die Gabel abgesenkt habe.

Evtl. werd ich im Laufe der Saison den Lenkwinkel beim AM noch etwas flacher machen und so den kürzeren REACH vielleicht noch etwas ausgleichen, weil das Vorderrad dann etwas weiter nach vorne kommt, gerade im Stehend fahren. Ich habe im Moment ein CC Angleset mit -0,5 drin, also quasi 66 Grad. Hier liegen aber auch noch Lagerschalen mit -1 und -1,5 rum.

Viel Spaß beim Freeriden...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

Na wenn du wie du sagtest eh nur das 2 bzw das dritte kitzel nimmst, dann langt dir das 28KB vollkommen....!

Mit das es schnell vorne hoch geht, *meine ich aber NICHT* das das VR vorne schnell hoch kommt wenn du bergauf fährst, das gefühl hatte ich nicht ansatzweise, ich meine: das man schnell auf's HR kommt wenn man sich bergab dementsprechend nur leicht nach hinten verlagert, also manual/wheely umsetzen usw.. Bergauf kommt es nicht früher hoch als mein LV !

gruss


----------



## kephren23 (13. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> Na wenn du wie du sagtest eh nur das 2 bzw das dritte kitzel nimmst, dann langt dir das 28KB vollkommen....!


Kitzel ist gut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> Mit das es schnell vorne hoch geht, *meine ich aber NICHT* das das VR vorne schnell hoch kommt wenn du bergauf fährst, das gefühl hatte ich nicht ansatzweise, ich meine: das man schnell auf's HR kommt wenn man sich bergab dementsprechend nur leicht nach hinten verlagert, also manual/wheely umsetzen usw.. Bergauf kommt es nicht früher hoch als mein LV !
> 
> gruss



Also das bike geht alles andere als schnell hoch


----------



## trailterror (13. April 2013)

Klasse bericht!

So muss das sein. Beim faxen solls vorn nicht am boden kleben...beim hochstrampel dann bodenständiger...


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. April 2013)

> das dritte kitzel


  sry aber evtl meine ich ja sogar Kitzel


----------



## NoStyle (14. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> ... Federgabel Absenkung hatte ich kein verlangen nach, auch wenns sehr steil wird, man kommt überall hoch wo man vorher auch hochgekommen ist, da das ION aber einen etwas längeren Radstand und um die 65° LW hat, fährt es sich m.M nach besser Berghoch als ein kürzeres mit einem steileren LW ...


Danke, schöner Bericht!   ... und einer der wesentlichen "Vorteile" dieser neuen Geometrien benannt! 
Ermutigt mich dazu nächstes Jahr von M auf L zu wechseln, da diese vermeintlich langen Radstände viel wendiger sind als man theoretisch meint.


----------



## beetle (14. April 2013)

HR Versetzen geht mit meinem HT leichter und deutlichst wendiger ist es auch. Ich finde schon das das ION 16 ein langes Schiff ist. Aber für die Klasse Bike macht es sich doch sehr gut! Und den Berg hoch geht es verdammt gut. Dann wenn die Front hoch kommt, ist es echt steil und da hast du mit jedem Rad zu kämpfen. Um den Vergleich zum 301 herzustellen. Das ION 16 fähr sich im meinen Augen besser hoch als ein 301 MK9. Runter ist der Unterschied noch stärker ausgeprägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geq (14. April 2013)

War eine schöne Runde heute...


----------



## lomo (17. April 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> *So nun ich auch mal *
> 
> *Rahmen *- Nicolai ION 16 gr. L/ M Sitzrohr/ RAW
> ...



Mal ne indiskrete Frage:
Was sind deine "Geodaten", also Größe und Schrittlänge?


----------



## Nicolai_16 (18. April 2013)

- 182cm
- 87SL
- 45 Vorbau + 740 Lenker 12Grad

ich habe alle meine Bikes (ausser bmxtb nur L) in L mit M Sitzrohr,

- mit meiner SL reicht mir ein M sitzrohr genau aus (eine 400er Sattelstuezte habe ich bis knapp aufs maximum draussen), somit perfekte Ausnutzung vom Sattelrohr u Stuetze!
- natuerlich kommt bei mir der optische grund dazu!

frueher bin ich alle meine bikes in M gefahren, was aber sehr grenzwertig war (hat vor u nachteile) 

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (28. April 2013)




----------



## Dutshlander (28. April 2013)

bild nice, der lenkt aber ein wenig vom bike ab


----------



## Xiper (28. April 2013)

geq schrieb:


> War eine schöne Runde heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. April 2013)

Sooo, endlich mal ein brauchbares Bild meines Schätzchen... 



Dank an  @trickn0l0gy


----------



## kalkhoffpink (29. April 2013)

Sehr schön, aber die Decals sollten schwarz sein, oder?


----------



## raschaa (29. April 2013)

danke...
nee, die decals sollten "eigentlich" chrom sein... gibt es aber nicht mehr 
bin mir noch nicht schlüssig wie ich das endgültig löse, villeicht einfach nur 3 kleine schwarze "N" die dann ums oberrohr rumgehen oder 2 große wie beim bild auf der N homepage...

geil finde ich ja, dass man das transparente Schrumpfschlauch an Ketten- und Druckstrebe so gut wie gar nicht sieht.


----------



## lakekeman (29. April 2013)

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## psc1 (29. April 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Sehr schön, aber die Decals sollten schwarz sein, oder?




oder evtl. chrom?!?


Das Bike ist auf jeden Fall sehr sehr schick 

EDIT: zu schnell geantwortet und nett gelesen, sorry ;-)


----------



## raschaa (29. April 2013)

psc1 schrieb:


> oder evtl. chrom?!?
> 
> 
> Das Bike ist auf jeden Fall sehr sehr schick
> ...



haste noch welche rumliegen?


----------



## psc1 (29. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> haste noch welche rumliegen?



nee leider nicht


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

aber die silbernen würden doch auch gehen?
und die großen N in Silber wären ja auch nen Hit. 





Grad eingetroffen


----------



## WODAN (29. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Sooo, endlich mal ein brauchbares Bild meines Schätzchen...
> 
> 
> 
> Dank an  @trickn0l0gy



Gelungener Aufbau. 

Ich kann mich immer noch nicht an die Schelle für den Umwerfer gewöhnen


----------



## Timmy35 (29. April 2013)

Das ist auf jeden Fall mal ein Rad, an dem die silberne Kurbel gut aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (29. April 2013)

sehr edel,,, coollll! gefaellt mir, sehr viel liebe steckt da drin!!!! wo liegt dein gewicht?

pers. wuerde ich aber auch schw.(mattschwarz) uffpepper nehmen, silberne das waere etwas zu viel fuer mein geschmack! aber geschmacksache halt!

aber mit den spacern kann ich mich nicht anfreunden, nehm doch den von syntace,
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2080
das gibt nen schoenen uebergang!!!

das mit dem schrumpfschlauch sieht man echt nur wenn mans weisssss...! 

sauber!!!
\
Gruss


----------



## Splash (29. April 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Sooo, endlich mal ein brauchbares Bild meines Schätzchen...
> 
> 
> 
> Dank an  @trickn0l0gy



Sehr genial! Hast Du die Lyrik abgebeizt?


----------



## raschaa (29. April 2013)

Danke, danke...

ja, der spacer steht schon auf der einkaufsliste 
Gewicht liegt bei 13,15kg

Jo, Lyrik abgebeizt...

Uffbepper muss ich mir wohl mal so 2-3 verschiedene bestellen und dann in mich gehen


----------



## Nicolai_16 (29. April 2013)

> ja, der spacer steht schon auf der einkaufsliste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2 x


----------



## embee (11. Mai 2013)

Gibts irgendwo schon Bilder von nem Ion 16 in XL?


----------



## WODAN (12. Mai 2013)

embee schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo schon Bilder von nem Ion 16 in XL?



Kommt mit etwas Glück nächste Woche mit 3 Wochen Verzug...


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2013)




----------



## Nicolai_16 (12. Mai 2013)

foto's machen kannst echt tip top..


----------



## Spletti (12. Mai 2013)

top rainer! was hastn da fürn geilen aufkleber am UR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (12. Mai 2013)

Guru, kannst du den Fang mal bitte an die Waage hängen?


----------



## timtim (12. Mai 2013)

würde mich auch interessieren ....
war gerade am Gardasee mit dem 18 er (Die Geo`s dürften sich ja ziemlich ähneln!?...)und wieder schwer beeindruckt von den Möglichkeiten in schwerem technischen Gelände .Mit 180/180 ist da fast Alles machbar ,wenn es da noch zwei Kilo leichter wäre - wär es wohl unschlagbar.


----------



## guru39 (12. Mai 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> foto's machen kannst echt tip top..



Danke schön!



Spletti schrieb:


> top rainer! was hastn da fürn geilen aufkleber am UR?



Das ist ein alter Team DDR (*Team* *D*eutsche *D*ownhill *R*ider) Sticker den ich neulich bei mir im Klo gefunden habe  
Das war praktisch der Vorläufer von HD-Freeride e.V. (www.hd-freeride.de). 




Triple F schrieb:


> Guru, kannst du den Fang mal bitte an die Waage hängen?



13,8kg.


----------



## schnubbi81 (12. Mai 2013)

Was wiegt denn da 13,8 kg???


----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. Mai 2013)

lyrik, 2 fach, umwerfer... = 13,XX


----------



## schnubbi81 (13. Mai 2013)

Hasse recht,
0,5kg weniger hätte ich aber auch geglaubt bei nem S Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai_16 (13. Mai 2013)

aber 13, XX kg fuer ein* N* mit 160mm ohne kompromisse bei den parts ist aber echt *tip top... ............   . .* so langsam wird *N* zur leichtbau-marke


----------



## trailterror (13. Mai 2013)

Bitte nicht....


----------



## RaulEndymion (13. Mai 2013)

Wieder mal ein hervorragend gelungenes Bild.


----------



## psc1 (13. Juni 2013)

damit es hier auch weiter geht ;-)


----------



## Nippes80 (13. Juni 2013)

Für mich bis jetzt das schönste! Titan elox? 

Werd am WE in Willingen mal eins Probefahren!

Gewicht????




psc1 schrieb:


> damit es hier auch weiter geht ;-)


----------



## trailterror (13. Juni 2013)

Die löchrigen stummelgussets find ich einfach net pralle....


----------



## psc1 (13. Juni 2013)

ist Bronze elox, zum Gewicht kann ich noch nix sagen. (keine passende Waage) außerdem kommen nächste Woche neue Laufräder mit ohne Schläuche und so, danach wird gewogen ;-)


----------



## raschaa (13. Juni 2013)

Das Bornze elox erscheint mir aber recht hell...
aber ein schönes bike mit nettem aufbau, bin auf dein endgewicht gespannt.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Juni 2013)

jo für elox Bronze schon ziemlich hell. dachte es wäre graues Pulver.
trotzdem


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (14. Juni 2013)

Mega! Hilft ja alles nix man kann nie genug Räder haben


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. Juni 2013)

Word


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2013)

cornholio_83 schrieb:


> Mega! Hilft ja alles nix man kann nie genug Räder haben



ne... mir reicht (m)einz für alles


----------



## Alpine Maschine (14. Juni 2013)

Darum gehts doch gar nicht ...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Juni 2013)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> *Zum Hinterbau* mit aktl. (vorübergehenden RS Monarch RT3):
> - sehr Straff zum Anfang des Federweges, dadurch auch KAUM wippen bergauf o. im Wiegetritt
> - aber im letzten drittel geht der Hinterbau + Dämpfer echt super, Federwegs Ausnutzung 99%, ohne durchsacken bei 28% Sag.
> - Sehr gute spürbare Federwegslinie, und überhaupt nicht progressiv wie ich die befürchtung hatte, deutlich angenehmer und gleichmäßiger als mein LV 301! Da freu ich mich schon auf mein CCDB Air, der muss ja erstmal abgehen...! lol!



liest sich ziemlich seltsam.

straff zum anfang des federwegs -> sprich genau das gegenteil, was ein guter dämpfer in dem bereich tun sollte. gut, wenig wippen hat man dadurch...dafür aber auch eine miese performance bei schnellen kleinen schlägen. traktion: fehlanzeige.

der dämpfer geht erst im letzten drittel super?! sprich, der teil, der fast nur für landungen von sprüngen gebraucht wird. würde mir nicht reichen...
ohne durchsacken und dabei überhaupt nicht progressiv?
widerspricht sich total... 

nicht falsch verstehn, ich will dich nicht runterputzen oder so, aber das klingt nach schönrederei. meiner meinung nach ist der "normale" monarch RT3 aber auch kein guter dämpfer, eben wegen besagter schwächen. überdämpft zu anfang und wenig druckstufe im mittleren und endbereich, zumindest den, den ich gefahren bin. 

-> der CCDB air, den du erwähnt hast, ist da ne ganz andere liga. darauf kannst du dich in der tat freuen und ich schätze, nach dem testen damit wirst du vom monarch nicht mehr soviel halten 

peace & gruß

Rainer

gruss


----------



## lakekeman (22. Juni 2013)




----------



## michi3 (22. Juni 2013)

wie von dir gewohnt "sehr geil"


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Juni 2013)

Farblos nicht meine wahl.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Condor (22. Juni 2013)

Die Sattelstützen/Sattel-Kombi versauts leider einwenig (zu Liteville-/Zahnarztlastig), aber ansonsten ist die Karre für ein Nicolai echt schön und sinnig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. Juni 2013)

Was ein dummes Gesabbel...


----------



## timtim (23. Juni 2013)

Perfekt ! gefällt mir sehr gut ,grad die scheinbare Schlichtheit .Schöner Kontrast im Vergleich zum Guru seinem ....an dem man sich  auch nicht sattsehen kann...


----------



## raschaa (23. Juni 2013)

OhJa!

Ein Aufbau voll nach meinem Geschmack^^ Die optische Zurückhaltung gefällt auch mir...
Wie macht sich die Gabel und was wiegt's?


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Juni 2013)

Der Garten ist auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## trailterror (23. Juni 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> wie von dir gewohnt "sehr geil"



+1

Deine bikes sind echt immer sahnig!

Ein normales L? Oder L mir M sitzrohr? Low oder  einstellung?

Wär geil wenn du ein paar wörter Helius AM vs Ion 16 verlieren würdest...


----------



## hoschi2007 (23. Juni 2013)

@lakekeman: +1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (23. Juni 2013)

@lakekeman: Top!


----------



## merino (23. Juni 2013)

Das Ion von Lakekeman ist geil. Und mich würde auch interessieren, wie sich die Gabel macht. Ist das die coil oder air, Rc oder hlr? Ich hoffe, sie ist so gut wie der Vektor hlr air.


----------



## lakekeman (23. Juni 2013)

Die Gabel ist eine HLR Coil, abgesenkt auf 160mm (555 EBL). Kam frisch bei Reset-Racing rein, fahre sie dementsprechend noch nicht lange - daher kann ich noch keine wirklichen Erfahrungsberichte abgeben, das wäre zu sehr durch die rosarote Brille momentan. Die ersten Eindrücke sind aber sehr gut.

Aber ein paar Fakten kann ich gehen: spricht deutlich! besser an und ist deutlich aktiver als eine Lyrik Coil, mit der ich davor eigentlich lange "zufrieden" war (Luftgabeln mag ich sowieso nicht). Die verbaute Feder ist recht weich selbst für meine 75KG Fahrgewicht. Die Druckstufen lassen sich über einen weiten Bereich verstellen und haben massive Auswirkung auf das Verhalten der Gabel. So wie es sein soll, im Gegensatz z.B. zur Lyrik. Von daher denke ich ich dass die Federhärte bei ordentlicher Druckstufeneinstellung in Ordnung geht.

Das Rahmen ist ein normaler Größe L in der low Einstellung.

Bike wiegt 14,3 KG.

Vergleich zum Helius aufgrund der kurzen Fahrzeit kann ich nicht machen.


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juni 2013)

14,3 is top für Coil Federung.

Geiles Teil hab Spaß damit.


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Juni 2013)

Schwerst konsequent der Coilaufbau. 
Gefällt!


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


>



geiles Baik 

aber 14,3Kg kann ich nicht so recht glauben 

mainz wiegt 14,22kg mit ohne Stahlfederfahrwerk


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. Juni 2013)

XX1 leichter als X.0, Maxxis leichter als Baron (?), die Luft-Totem ist auch kein Mager-Model, schon biste da ...


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2013)

Der Baron 2,3 Apex wiegt 775g. XX1 zu x0 dürfte nicht sooo der mega Unterschied sein.... und wer fährt hier ne Totem im 16er? Ich hab jedenfalls ne Lyrik.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. Juni 2013)

Keine Totem? Sah so fett aus auf dem Bild. 

Rein optisch fänd ich so 'ne Totem schon geil im Ion 16 ...

Vielleicht ist deins schwerer eloxiert? 

Oder mal mit, mal ohne Pedale gewogen?


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2013)

ich glaube du hast recht... liegt am schweren raw elox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (24. Juni 2013)

naja wenn man das mal so durchgeht kann ein wert definitiv nicht ganz richtig sein.

hehe RAW- elox.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (24. Juni 2013)

Ach komm schon guru, du weißt doch, dass ich mich nur auf die Wippe bezog ...


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2013)

AXO


----------



## kephren23 (24. Juni 2013)

guru sein Wert ist mit meinen Berechnungen ungefähr einstimmig.
Mein Aufbau wird zwischen 14,4 und 14,6 landen, die Gewichtsvorteile hat guru bei den Bremsen, am Lrs, beim Antrieb und der Größe.
Dabei müsste lakeke beim Rahmen, bei den Bremsen, bei den Federelementen und den Reifen schwerer sein wie guru, jedoch spart die xx1 schon einiges an Gewicht.
Sollten ja immerhin 400g sein zu na x0.


----------



## lakekeman (24. Juni 2013)

Die 14,3 sind von der Hängewaage - nein korrigiere 14,32  natürlich mit Pedalen. Passt schon.


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2013)

schwaaaarrrrrzzzzZZZZ


----------



## Spletti (25. Juni 2013)

der hauptrahmen sieht derbe fett aus!


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Juni 2013)

Da ist das DING


----------



## schnubbi81 (28. Juni 2013)

Gefällt!
1,5" Steuerrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (28. Juni 2013)

orange is nich meine farbe, trotzdem siehts gut aus! 
sieht nach nem tapered aus!


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Juni 2013)

Tapered Steuerrohr !!

Mal sehen wie es aussieht wenn's fertig ist


----------



## smeah (29. Juni 2013)

Will zufällig jemand sein Ion loswerden hier im thread?
Suche nach einem Ion in Größe S.


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2013)

ja genau...


----------



## beetle (29. Juni 2013)

Wer will schon die geilste Kiste der Welt verkaufen.


----------



## schnubbi81 (29. Juni 2013)

Immer eine Frage des Preises!
Frag doch mal "N", hab gehört, die bauen soo viele, dass sie sogar welche verkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (29. Juni 2013)

@psychoo2
Schöne Farbkombi, gefällt mir gut (nur der Dämpfer wäre mir zu mickrig).


----------



## psychoo2 (30. Juni 2013)

Fast fertig die beiden


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

cool gemacht das foto!


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2013)

Ist das ein hope 25' vorbau am oangenen?

Edith: hätt auch ion 16 schreiben können...grad erst gecheckt, dass das blaue ein 18er ist


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juni 2013)

is doch nen syntance oder?


----------



## psychoo2 (30. Juni 2013)

Ja genau...ist ein Syntace System.


----------



## psychoo2 (30. Juni 2013)




----------



## Dutshlander (30. Juni 2013)

Nice, aber ohne HR Bremse
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## trailterror (30. Juni 2013)

...ahh...dieses VRO dings bums


----------



## psychoo2 (30. Juni 2013)

Das letzte was noch fehlt...kommt morgen dran. 
Die 200er Scheibe hinten war mir dann doch zu grob.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (1. Juli 2013)

Hab mal wieder eins ION 16 XL


----------



## chickenway-user (1. Juli 2013)

Ist das Absicht, dass da in dem N ne Stufe drin ist?


----------



## trailterror (2. Juli 2013)

Auf jeden fall fotos vom fertigen aufbau posten


----------



## psychoo2 (2. Juli 2013)

Erste Ausfahrt heute gemeistert


----------



## psc1 (2. Juli 2013)

Schönes Rad, das Orange gefällt mir echt gut.
...und wie war die Ausfahrt?

..geht so, hä ?

;-)


----------



## Enze (3. Juli 2013)

Walhalla Bist du die Treppen runter

Schoenes Radl! Waere da nicht dieser Vorbau.....


----------



## psychoo2 (3. Juli 2013)

klaro sind wir die Treppen runter...aber die bei der Kirche 

Mit dem Vorbau muss ich noch kucken und ausprobieren. So 100%ig bin ich 
davon auch noch nicht überzeugt.


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Juli 2013)

So...und jetzt endlich mit richtigen Fotos :


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2013)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Juli 2013)

Kann ich mich Rainer nur anschließen
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## psychoo2 (11. Juli 2013)

Danke Leute !! 

Wollte ja zuerst ein Liteville...aber jetzt so nach der ersten Ausfahrt und wie es so fertig da steht.......

ALLES RICHTIG GEMACHT


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juli 2013)

Das Ding ist mal geil


----------



## SamosCH (12. Juli 2013)

Verdammt geiles Bike !

Farbe ist Jägermeister Orange oder ?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> ALLES RICHTIG GEMACHT



abersowasvon ....


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Juli 2013)

Genau ..... Jägermeister Orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (12. Juli 2013)

grad im Fotoalbum entdeckt









ohh gibt ja auch ne news jetzt dazu


----------



## hansha (14. Juli 2013)

Starke Bild

Weis jemand mehr zur Pinion Version?
Wann wird die zu ordern sein?

Kostet die RAW Version eigentlich Aufpreis 

Gruß Hans


----------



## raschaa (14. Juli 2013)

Ion16 pinion ist ein prototyp zZt nicht für produktion vorgesehen (2015?)

RAW kost nix...


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Juli 2013)

Blau elox. Gr.M


----------



## AM_Heizer (30. Juli 2013)

Alter Falter, ist das geil....


----------



## Simbl (30. Juli 2013)

Goil


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Juli 2013)

Schicke Teile.

Aber irgendwie wirkt das Bike schon filigraner als bsp. mein Helius AM. Zumindest alles ab Größe L aufwärts. Sieht gar nicht wirklich nach Enduro aus.

Habt ihr euer ION 16 schon mal richtig gestresst? Z.B. mit einem 2m Drop oder so?


----------



## tmac111 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln das sich das Ion 16 beim einem 2m Drop gestresst fühlt, würde eher unterfordert sagen. Limitierender Faktor ist oftmals der Fahrer, kenn ich irgendwo her ;-)


----------



## beetle (30. Juli 2013)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Habt ihr euer ION 16 schon mal richtig gestresst? Z.B. mit einem 2m Drop oder so?



Ja. Ist gebrochen, das Handgelenk. Dem ION gehts gut.


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2013)

sieht nicht filligraner aus wie das AC und AM. Finde das UR wirkt dicker als beim AM und AC, ist aber identisch, liegt wohl an der Umlenkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (30. Juli 2013)

meinste jetzt den "klassischen" 2 meter "to flat" auf Beton? 

Glaube schon das ich mein Ion16 gut rannehme, bin zwar nicht mehr der jüngste aber ich bringe die Federung (bei korrekter abstimmung^^) schon regelmäßig zum durchschlagen. Drops in 'ne Landung 2m, JA. kein ding. sprünge bis 8-9m, JA. Wurzelteppiche, steinfelder, DH-light? JA! Alles kein Problem.

wie   @tmac111 schon gesagt hat, bisher denke ich bin ich der limitierende faktor, nicht das bike.... so mal unter uns gesagt, wenn ich die cojones dafür hätte würde ich ein 4m drop/gap mit dem Ion16 springen wenn die Landung stimmt....

  @beetle dann mal gute genesung


----------



## kalkhoffpink (30. Juli 2013)

@_kephren23_

Vielleicht täuscht mich das durch mein 1,5er Steuerrohr und das größere Gusset vorne. Sieht dadurch "wuchtiger" aus.


 @_raschaa_

Genau, 2m ins Flat....
Irgend jemand aus dem Forum - könnte Arthur gewesen sein - hat mir mal ein verlinktes Bild gezeigt wo die Jungs mit dem AM von einem beachtlichen Turm runter droppen. Die Landung sieht man aber leider nicht.

Vermutlich wird Kalle alles richtig gemacht haben...


----------



## Triple F (30. Juli 2013)

Das war WIMRE ein handliches UFO...  heftiges Bild!


----------



## c_w (30. Juli 2013)

Sieht das bei dem blau elox nur auf dem Foto so aus oder sind die Druckstreben farblich schon unterschiedlich?
Nicht dass es stören würde, nur aus Interesse gefragt.


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2013)

ja das kann durchaus sein, minimale Unterschiede sind öfter vorhanden. fällt aber in Real weniger auf, denke ich


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Juli 2013)

Fällt je nach Lichteinfall mal mehr mal weniger auf  

Ich hab noch ein schwarzes in Gr.S


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2013)

uhh, sehr schön in schwarz gold!


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Juli 2013)

Ist halt ein Klassiker


----------



## OldSchool (30. Juli 2013)

John Player Special.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (31. Juli 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (31. Juli 2013)

oder Johnnie Walker BlackLabel

In Gold ist der 
ULH einfach am schönsten


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Juli 2013)

lbjörg spezial in schwarz/gülden


----------



## raschaa (31. Juli 2013)

stealthy... kommt man besser am försterradar vorbei


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Juli 2013)

das försterradar unterfliegst du am besten in grün elox!


----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> das försterradar unterfliegst du am besten in grün elox!



Ich dachte das funktioniert eher hiermit:

http://2009.nicolai.net/imgs/colors/Dizzy-Camo-Franz-Legion.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. August 2013)

Futter für die ION 16 Galerie


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2013)

Schönes Gelb! Mit dem Rot gefällt mir auch gut


----------



## WODAN (6. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Futter für die ION 16 Galerie



Wo sind die Bike Bauer Aufkleber?


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2013)

Geiles ding


----------



## Elfriede (6. August 2013)

Geiler Gelbton und die dezenten roten Eloxalteile passen super! Ist das Schwefelgelb oder Zinkgelb oder ...?


----------



## guru39 (6. August 2013)

Schwefelgelb.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2013)

Feines Teil


----------



## de´ AK77 (6. August 2013)

gayfällt misch ach 

viel Spazz dem Besitzer damit!!!


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2013)

Ist das eigentlich M oder S? Würde auf letzteres tippen.


----------



## de´ AK77 (6. August 2013)

is beides...

M mit S Sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. August 2013)

Echt...steuerrohrgusset sieht irgendwie nach S aus.....?


----------



## de´ AK77 (6. August 2013)

hmmm das soll der Herr guru doch nochmal bestätigen oder verneinen, kann mich da evtl auch verschätzen


----------



## guru39 (6. August 2013)

Herr Guru sagt: ist S... und zwar komplett.


----------



## Ti-Max (6. August 2013)

Ok, das neue S ist ja so lang wie früher XL


----------



## barbarissima (6. August 2013)

Gelb ist ab sofort meine neue Lieblingsfarbe  Ich kann mich gerade gar nicht satt sehen .......und harmoniert sogar mit dem Montageständer! Das hält der stärkste Gaul nicht aus


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2013)

die geschlossenen Gusstes beim 16er sind S-Rahmen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Futter für die ION 16 Galerie



Das gelb kommt mir bekannt vor. Cool!


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2013)

13,92kg geballte N Power.




enjoy 




XX1




Hope.


----------



## RaulEndymion (7. August 2013)

Wow. 
Sehr schön geworden und die roten Akzente bringen ein klein wenig Auflockerung mit rein.
Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. August 2013)

Eins der Schönsten bisher


----------



## Elfriede (7. August 2013)

Wow, saugeil! Die Felgen- und Gabelaufkleber wurde ich noch entfernen, weil sie den Blick vom geilen Rahmen und Coladosendämpfer wegziehen, aber ansonsten ein rattenscharfes Teil!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. August 2013)

Der Dosenaufkleber ist sau gut! Der Rest natürlich aach!


----------



## Simbl (7. August 2013)

Der Kontra beweißt wie immer Geschmack


----------



## Dutshlander (7. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> 13,92kg geballte N Power.
> enjoy
> XX1
> Hope.


Gail der Gerät
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## de´ AK77 (7. August 2013)

Rischtisch geil geworden!!!

Viel Spass beim ballern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (7. August 2013)

Jo , top gefällt mir auch ...


----------



## Fatal Error (9. August 2013)

So nach 3 Tagen Harz und 4 Tagen Gardasee ist es langsam eingerockt....
 Erkenntnisse bis hierhin....
positiv:
- bike geht bergab sehr gut, bergauf naja...jedenfalls nicht besser wie das alte helius 
- luftdämpfer können auch bei über 90kg funktionieren (air ging beim helius nie). 
- die Befürchtungen bzgl des Monarch plus sind komplett verflogen, der eigentlich geplante Vivid Air kommt erstmal nicht, 
- Hammerschmidt ist im technischen Gelände die Offenbarung, warum hab ich das nicht schon früher probiert 

Negativ: 
- nach 3 Platten auf einer Tour im Harz auf tubeless umgesattelt und am kompletten Gardasee Ruhe gehabt
- wer hat sich eigentlich dieses kurze steuerrohr ausgedacht? Zumindest bei mir komplett überflüssig! Spacer bleibt für immer....ich glaub wie bei fast allen Ion 16 hier im Forum...Die anderen sind später die mit den Beulen im Oberrohr und Nackenschmerzen.
- das Loch für die Stealth mit diesem Gummipümpel sollte auch nochmal von jemandem der sich auskennt überdacht werden...

Werde demnächst mal die High-Einstellung am Heck probieren und mal sehen ob es besser oder schlechter wird.

Alles in allem komplett zufrieden , gegen 650B wird es definitiv nicht getauscht! Das ist noch viel überflüssiger wie das kurze Steuerrohr.

Da das hier eine Galerie ist, nochmal kurz ein Foddo..


----------



## lakekeman (17. August 2013)

Neuer Dämpfer + so langsam ist das Bike eingefahren..


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2013)

Geiles ding immer noch!


----------



## tommi101 (17. August 2013)

Super Maschine...da passt einfach alles!


----------



## US. (17. August 2013)

Super Aufbau! Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Nur die Kettenführung - brauchts die wirklich?

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## lakekeman (17. August 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Super Aufbau! Gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Nur die Kettenführung - brauchts die wirklich?
> 
> Gruß, Uwe



Kann ich nicht beantworten, bin es nicht ohne gefahren  Die Führung ist eigentlich auch nur am Bike damit ich bei Bedarf einen Taco montieren kann - hauptsächlich in den Alpen.

Aber vielleicht teste ich es hier auch mal ohne die obere Führung, ist ja kaum Aufwand


----------



## raschaa (18. August 2013)




----------



## not_named (18. August 2013)

So, endlich vorerst mal "fertig"  Jetzt erstmal richtiges Setup finden.  

*Teileliste:*

- Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid R2C Coil 2014
- Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH U-Turn 160mm Umbau
- Steuersatz: Reset Flatstack A4
- Vorbau: Easton Haven
- Lenker: Race Face SIXC Carbon
- Griffe: Oury Lock-On Grips
- Sattelklemme: Tune Schraubwürger
- Sattelstütze: Reverb Stealth
- Sattel: Selle Italia
- VR-Nabe: Tune King MK
- HR-Nabe: Tune Kong
- Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray
- Felgen: NoTubes ZTR Flow EX
- Vorderreifen: Continental Rubber Queen tubeless
- Hinterreifen: Continental Rubber Queen tubeless
- Innenlager: Reset GXPLite
- Antrieb: SRAM XX1
- Pedale: Straitline AMP cro-mo
- Bremse: Avid X.0 Trail
- Bremsscheibe: Magura Storm SL

*Es kommen noch:*
- Neuer Sattel
- Ggf. Titanfeder
- Wenn sich die Pedale etablieren, ggf. die Version mit Titanachse

Zum Wiegen kam ich leider noch nicht.

























PS: Bitte den Canyon Bike-Ständer nicht weiter beachten


----------



## dr.juggles (18. August 2013)

hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obstbrot (18. August 2013)

nice  gefällt


----------



## lakekeman (18. August 2013)

Find ich gut


----------



## kephren23 (19. August 2013)

schöne butze


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2013)

Jägermeister Ion.


----------



## chrisle (19. August 2013)

Die Farb-Kombi bzw. Kombination aus Pulver und Eloxal sieht einfach top aus


----------



## psychoo2 (19. August 2013)

Kommt mir so bekannt vor 

:-(


----------



## chrisle (19. August 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Kommt mir so bekannt vor
> 
> :-(


 
Die Bildergalerie ist ja auch Inspiration zur Farbauswahl.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man in der echten Welt auf eine "Kopie" seines Bikes trifft dafür ja verschwindend gering


----------



## Dutshlander (19. August 2013)

chrisle schrieb:


> Die Bildergalerie ist ja auch Inspiration zur Farbauswahl.
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man in der echten Welt auf eine "Kopie" seines Bikes trifft dafür ja verschwindend gering


Und wenn die Polizei rufen, da das dan das Gestohlene Bike sein könnte, Kucksdu hier 
_


psychoo2 schrieb:



			Hallo Leute,
von gestern auf heute wurde mir mein ION16 aus unserem versperrten  Gartenhause geklaut ! Es ist Jägermeister Orange und hat eine Durolux  Federgabel. Also alles in allem ein sehr auffälliges Bike....Sollte ihr  was hören, sehen oder lesen wäre es super wenn ich euch melden würdet.
Geklaut im Raum Regensburg
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_






Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Freeerider81 (19. August 2013)

Schaut auch sehr lecker aus!
Der wievielte S-Rahmen ist das denn? Verkaufst du gerade nurnoch Ions in S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. August 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Schaut auch sehr lecker aus!
> Der wievielte S-Rahmen ist das denn? Verkaufst du gerade nurnoch Ions in S?



Ja... verkaufe fast nur Rahmen in S.

Am Mittwoch kommt schon wieder einer.... so mit grün elox un soooo...


----------



## Freeerider81 (19. August 2013)

Verdammt, schaut wohl so aus, als ob ich doch kein Unikat bestellt habe.


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2013)

ich habe keinen anderen in dieser Farbe bestellt, nur den einen 

ist mal wieder ne Frühgeburt


----------



## Freeerider81 (19. August 2013)

Puh, das ist aber wirklich eine Frühgeburt! fast zwei Monate zu früh!


----------



## psychoo2 (19. August 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Und wenn die Polizei rufen, da das dan das Gestohlene Bike sein könnte, Kucksdu hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau....immer die Augen offen halten....

Wurde durch die Bilder wieder daran erinnert wie Hammer das Bike
ausgesehen hat


----------



## psychoo2 (19. August 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ja... verkaufe fast nur Rahmen in S.
> 
> Am Mittwoch kommt schon wieder einer.... so mit grün elox un soooo...



Oh....das Grün Elox könnte auch genial ausschauen. 

Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (20. August 2013)

ohh man es tut mir so weh psychoo2


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Puh, das ist aber wirklich eine Frühgeburt! fast zwei Monate zu früh!




Dainz


----------



## Freeerider81 (21. August 2013)

Einfach saugeil! Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## chrisle (21. August 2013)

Mit Grüßen vom Claus!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (21. August 2013)

Hmmm, auf dem untersten, wo das Alu fast so ein Titanfinish hat (liegt ja nur am Bild). Da könnte ich mich fast reinverlieben ...


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. September 2013)

So, meins ist jetzt auch fertig! 





Die Kefü kommt diese Woche. Zu doof, wenn man vor lauter Aufbaufreude den Unterschied zwischen iscg03 und iscg05 verwechselt! 

Die erste Ausfahrt heute war einfach Super! Hat gigantisch viel Spaß gemacht! 
Vielen Dank nochmal an Guru! Es war die absolut richtige Wahl ein S zu nehmen!


----------



## chrisle (2. September 2013)

Die Katz kenn ich, hab die gleiche. 

Schickes Ion. Was steht da auf den grünen Aufklebern drauf?


----------



## psychoo2 (2. September 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> So, meins ist jetzt auch fertig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie groß bist du den wenn ich fragen darf ??
Bin gerade am überlegen ob S oder M von der größe her besser passt.


----------



## Freeerider81 (2. September 2013)

Servus,
Freut mich, wenn es euch gefällt! Die Aufkleber sind vom Guru! In meiner Galerie kann man sie erkennen.

Ich bin 1,80m hab aber eine Sl von 87cm und mag verspielte Räder! Ich kann dir nur empfehlen Probe zu fahren! War mir auch nicht sicher, bin dann das Rad vom Guru Gefahren und hab mich Super wohl gefühlt. War mir dann aber doch lange nicht sicher. Aber nach der gestrigen Ausfahrt muss ich sagen, alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## 1_killer (3. September 2013)

Servus,
noch eine S-Klasse vom Guru...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (3. September 2013)

Hammer! 
Nur an die Spacer Türmchen werd ich mich beim Ion 16 nie gewöhnen


----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

jo Schick, aber nicht meine Farbe. Sieht immer aus wie vonna BSR, und Jägermeister mag ich auch nicht 

Ja muss man nicht verstehen mit der tiefen Front , wenn es ehh niemand so tief möchte!


----------



## 1_killer (3. September 2013)

Der Spacerturm ist doch nur der Auslieferungszustand.
Was einmal abgeschnitten ist kann selbst der Guru nicht mehr dran kleben...
Testride ohne Spacer in Low-Position läuft schon.
Danach wird gekürzt.


----------



## trailterror (3. September 2013)

Geiles gerät


----------



## guru39 (3. September 2013)

geil geworden der Gerät


----------



## Freeerider81 (3. September 2013)

Die tiefe Front ist schon sehr krass. Ich hab noch 15mm spacer unterm Vorbau finde es aber schon sehr tief. Ich glaube ich lass es erst mal so. Fühlt sich aber Super an! Schön viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad!


----------



## boesA_moench (3. September 2013)

Jetzt habe ich es auch getan... 




                                          ...ich war im Wurzelpuff! 


die folgen werde ich euch in ein paar Monaten zeigen! Das Jägermeister konnte ich in real bewundern... SEHR GEIL!


----------



## Freeerider81 (5. September 2013)

Ich war gestern und heute mit dem Guten unterwegs.

Das Ion ist einfach der Hammer! Ich bin Super zufrieden!


----------



## trailterror (5. September 2013)

Wie fährst du's? Low oder High?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (5. September 2013)

Low und ich glaub auch nicht, dass ich es je ändern werde!


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2013)

Wir wolln kephrens23 ion sehn, wir wollen kephrens23 Ion sehn, wir wolln, wir wolln kephrens23 ion sehn


----------



## Triple F (8. September 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern und heute mit dem Guten unterwegs.
> 
> Das Ion ist einfach der Hammer! Ich bin Super zufrieden!



Wo denn? Falls Stuttgart, dann würde ich auch mal eine Runde mitdrehen 
.


----------



## Timmy35 (8. September 2013)

Wir wolln kephrens23 ion sehn, wir wollen kephrens23 Ion sehn, wir wolln, wir wolln kephrens23 ion sehn


----------



## Freeerider81 (8. September 2013)

Triple F schrieb:


> Wo denn? Falls Stuttgart, dann würde ich auch mal eine Runde mitdrehen
> .



Wir sind meist nördlich von Stuttgart (Winnenden) unterwegs.

Das Ion von kephrens23 will ich auch sehen!


----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

Puhh heut morgen um 6 bin ich die erste runde um den Block gedreht!
Die Bremsen machen mich fertig 

Hab Kopfweh und muss jetzt erstmal wach werden, 

.
dann setzt ich mich nochmal an die Bremse ran.
Erstaunlichweise hat die Schaltung auf anhieb gut funktioniert, minimale Veränderung sind nur nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. September 2013)

Bremsenfunktion ist wurscht  biiiiiiiiiiiiiilder


----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

erstmal aufräumen, glaube hab gestern jedes Werkzeug was ich habe verwendet


----------



## barbarissima (8. September 2013)

Vielleicht auch noch mal feucht rauswischen, wir haben ja Zeit


----------



## Tompfl (8. September 2013)

So hier mal meins, fehlt noch die Stelth Sattelsstütze, Kettenführung und ein neuer 66 Sick Sattel.
Morgen gibt's die erste richtige Fahrt.


----------



## Eksduro (8. September 2013)

Geile  Kiste !

Viel Freude damit... und willkommen in Club  der N-titan-en


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2013)

@Tompfll

Und hoffentlich ein kleiner vergleich Helius AM- Ion 

60 oder 70er vorbau?


----------



## Tompfl (8. September 2013)

Klar kommt ein Vergleich Helius AM zum Ion 16, bin selbst gespannt ob das Ion irgendwo besser ist als  das Helius. Wird jedenfalls schwer, das Helius war schon ein wirklich geiles Bike.
Vergleich kommt sobald ich hierzu was sagen kann. Diese Woche werden mal die Hometrail unter die Räder genommen, nächstes Wochenende wird's wohl der Ochsenkopf werden. Danach lässt sich schon was sagen.

Vorbau ist ein 60er, ich denke aber da brauch ich noch nen deutlich kürzeren.


----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

Schön geworden! 

Ber der hinteren Bremsleitung sieht es aus als wenn es ins Sitzrohr rein geht und hinten wieder raus kommt


----------



## Tompfl (9. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Schön geworden!
> 
> Ber der hinteren Bremsleitung sieht es aus als wenn es ins Sitzrohr rein geht und hinten wieder raus kommt




Ja, hab dazu extra ein Loch bohren müssen


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

ahh innenverlegte Bremsleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (9. September 2013)

Wir wolln kephrens23 ion sehn, wir wollen kephrens23 Ion sehn, wir wolln, wir wolln kephrens23 ion sehn 

    

jetzt aber ZACKIG!


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Mehr gibts nicht als dieses bisher, kleiner vorgeschmack.






Hehe seh grad, das ich ne goldene Druckstrebe hab, ist mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## raschaa (9. September 2013)

das kenne ich schon seit heute morgen


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Normalerweise sollte heute das Paket mit der Schönheitspflege kommen, aber die DHL streikt wohl wieder


----------



## Simbl (9. September 2013)

Das 16er wird der Hammer, da bin ich mir sicher  Schade das du es zur Puffparty nicht mitnehmen kannst


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Ja könnte ich, aber das wäre sehr kompliziert und teuer .

Gewicht übrigens wird wie vorher angepeilt bei ca 14,5kg landen 

Das AC wie auch wie gewünscht unter 14kg , werden so 13,7... werden denk ich.


----------



## psc1 (9. September 2013)

Hi kephren,

endlich kannst auch Du mal das (dein) ION fahren!
Ich hoffe Du schaffst es, uns zeitnah ein schönes Bild Eurer Bikes zu präsentieren ;-)


----------



## kephren23 (9. September 2013)

Naja so ganz fahren kann man das ja noch nicht nennen.
Die HR-Bremse will noch nicht so ganz aber wird auch die Tage gehen.

Dann Schönheitspflege, Gabelschaft kürzen und fertig sind die beiden!


----------



## provester (9. September 2013)

Kephren, jetzt mach mal fertig 

Wenn man den Spannungsbogen überspannt, dann bricht er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (9. September 2013)

provester schrieb:


> Kephren, jetzt mach mal fertig
> 
> Wenn man den Spannungsbogen überspannt, dann bricht er



Echt mal, ich bin schon ganz taub untenrum.


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

Ihr denkt doch nicht ernsthaft das es mir bei der Sache besser geht!?
Bin kaum noch alltagstauglich. 
Aber leider dauern gewisse Dinge nunmal ihre Zeit, es gibt halt manchmal Erkenntnisse die man erst nach und nach bekommt um Perfektion zu erreichen.
Schön finde ich das auch nicht immer.

Aber geduldet euch noch ein wenig, wie ich es ja auch tun muss, ist ja nicht so das ich es nicht mit euch teile!

Aber um ein perfektes Bike zu presentieren gehört nunmal auch ne Menge Kleinkram dazu!
Musste mich gestern leider wegen der Zugführung umentscheiden, so ist es nunmal 

Leider.


----------



## trailterror (10. September 2013)

Wage, es findet jemand ein haar in der suppe


----------



## juergets (11. September 2013)

Damit es hier wieder einmal Bilder gibt, die Euch nicht so im Dunkeln tappen lassen. Hier mein vielleicht nicht so perfektes neues Schätzchen. Mir gefällts und es darf auch dahin, wo es sich am wohlsten fühlt.
Fährt sich super, mit dem Spacertürmchen bin ich noch am testen. Es kommt wahrscheinlich ganz weg.






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Grüsse
Jürg


----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2013)

Schön schwarz! 
Aukleberreste aufm monarch noch richtig entfernen


----------



## juergets (11. September 2013)

Die kleben so fest und ich geh lieber biken Aber wenns dunkel wird mach ich es bestimmt.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (11. September 2013)

Einfach etwas feuerzeugbenzin!


----------



## raschaa (11. September 2013)

und'n feuerzeug 

aber du hast da auch 'ne mords sattelüberhöhung oder täuscht das?


----------



## juergets (11. September 2013)

täuscht nicht, bin es aber gewohnt, war bisher bei all meinen Bikes so. Hab halt lange Haxn.
Dem geneigten Betrachter dürfte aber schon auffallen, dass es nicht nur schwarz ist.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## trailterror (11. September 2013)

Wie lang sind deine haxen?
Titan hinterbau?


----------



## juergets (11. September 2013)

Kein Titan Hinterbau, sondern schwarz elox.
Schrittlänge weiss ich nicht genau, war aber mit dem grössten Rocky-Slayer-Rahmen so, ebenso mit dem Liteville 301 und dem 901. Ich fahr diese Überhöhung auch nur bergauf so. Beim Trailheizen und beim Runterfahren ist der Sattel tiefer.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## not_named (14. September 2013)

So, nun kam ich auch endlich mal zum wiegen. Der Wert wird definitiv noch etwas sinken :





Ansonsten einfach göttlich...


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2013)

Himmlisches Teil


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Oktober 2013)

Einfach ein schönes Bike! 
Viel Spaß dem Besitzer damit!


----------



## timtim (7. Oktober 2013)

Jo, gefällt mir auch ! Gelungene Zusammenstellung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bodenprobe (7. Oktober 2013)

Very nicke!


----------



## madre (14. Oktober 2013)

Jup das wäre auch sofort meins in 650B !


----------



## kephren23 (15. Oktober 2013)

hatte mit erheblich mehr Dreck gerechnet!





I love it


----------



## 1_killer (15. Oktober 2013)

Hut ab Kephren!

Deine Ausdauer ist belohnt worden...RESPEKT!!!

Viel Spaß damit...


----------



## psychoo2 (15. Oktober 2013)

Oh ja...ich bin ja nicht so der RAW Fan aber das is Wahnsinn !!


----------



## Loisl13 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hut ab, bis ins letzte Detail durchdacht! Glückwunsch!......und gut drauf ufpasse, gell!


----------



## Dutshlander (15. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> I love it


nö nicht genug, dafür legst du das bike auf die Falsche seite ab
Ist aber schön geworden, chapeau
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Alpine Maschine (15. Oktober 2013)

Loisl13 schrieb:


> Hut ab, bis ins letzte Detail durchdacht! Glückwunsch!......und gut drauf ufpasse, gell!



Ja, die Detailliebe ist schon bemerkenswert ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich habe mir für meine Konzepte (die noch weit, weit in der Zukunft liegen) immer noch einen Stilbruch geplant.

Zum Beispiel Lenker und Vorbau in purple (grün wäre auch nice), um den perfekten Aufbau damit hervorzuhaben, damit es nicht zu clean und damit langweilig wird ...


----------



## kephren23 (16. Oktober 2013)

Vielen dank an alle, die Tage werden noch einige Veränderungen/Verbesserungen gemacht, an beiden Bikes, war ja erst die 2te Ausfahrt.

Spaß macht es definitiv wie Sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2013)

Kann mich gar nicht satt sehen


----------



## raschaa (16. Oktober 2013)

Andre, mach das Ding mal richtisch dreckisch 

und danke für die Pics


----------



## hömma (16. Oktober 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> nö nicht genug, dafür legst du das bike auf die Falsche seite ab



Ach das ist doch bei den heutigen Lenkerbreiten und Low-Profile Schaltwerken völlig belanglos. Früher hab ich bei meinem Stahl-Hardtail mit 54er Lenker und Klickpedalen auch penibel drauf geachtet. Heute ist das völlig egal, eher sogar besser, weil auf der rechten Seite keine riesige Bremsscheibe ist, die schnell mal verbiegen kann.

Zu Kephrens Bike:  Schade, dass du es nicht dabei hattest! Da fehlt nur noch dieses Meme als Decal in Anlehnung an das ExtraLove-Logo:


----------



## kephren23 (16. Oktober 2013)

Mir ist da auch noch nie was passiert, lege meine beiden immer so ab wie es grad kommt! 

Ja hätte es auch liebend gern dabei gehabt, beim nächsten Mal. Das logo wäre nice! 

DRECK kommt auch noch dran, aber brauch erst noch die richtigen Klamotten zum richtig einsauen!


----------



## kephren23 (22. Oktober 2013)

Sooo, heute war die erste richtige Ausfahrt, mal meine ausgedehnte Hausrunde gedreht.
Was gibts zu sagen?
Da es mein erstes Fully ist muss ich mich noch etwas daran gewöhnen das es hinten federt , ist an manchen Stellen etwas merkwürdig, jedoch habe ich mich mal an das CCDBAir Setup gesetz und das hat richtig reingehauen, viel angenehmer jetzt zu fahren, das Ding ist schon erstaunlich, habe aber auch keinen Vergleich, Gabel funzt auch super!
Mir wurde gesagt das das Fahrwerk zu hart wäre, empfinde ich aber gar nicht so, okay beim Dämpfer geht etwas weniger Luft aber bei der Gabel bin ich ganz zufrieden, man sollte auch bedenken das die die es gesagt haben gut 10-15kg weniger wiegen .
Den Dämpfer habe ich heute bis knapp über die Hälfte ausgenutzt, die Gabel zu 85%, was für die Hausrunde denke ich super ist.
Bei der Schaltung ist alles Top, schaltet vorn wie hinten einwandfrei, es sind bis auf zwei Gänge alle Fahrbar, der Umwerfer macht das was er soll auch ziemlich gut. Die Wahl der Übersetzung war genau die richtige(22/36 - 11-36), der leichteste Gang hat mich 3x davor bewahrt abzusteigen, und der schwerste ist gut schnell . Hier brauch man den leichtesten definitiv, gibt nen paar fies Steile Stücke.
Die Bremsen? ja die sind mal ne Wucht, genau das richtige, würde die nicht mehr eintauschen . zumindest nicht gegen was schwächeres.
Bereifung gefällt mir gut, vorallem weil ich ja erst 5km zum Wald fahren muss, aber selbst auf dem Laub hat man eine Recht gute Kontrolle, der Lrs rollt Bombe trotz Gewicht und den günstigen CK-Naben .
Der harte teure Sattel ist erstaunlich bequem.
Die richtige Vorbau Höhe habe ich denke ich auch gefunden, kein kribbeln in den Armen/Händen, keine Schmerzen.
Pedale finde ich richtig gut, die haben nicht so diesen über eckligen Grip, so das man durch leichtes anheben des Fußes die Position ändern falls man mal nich so ganz gut drauf steht, Grip ist aber trotzdem Top.

Das ding ist einfach geil, würde es wahrscheinlich ähnlich wieder aufbauen.

Es ist schon erstaunlich wieviel die kleine Lübbrechtsener-Fräse so mit macht, bei zwei fast Stürzen,  wo ich mich schon fliegen sah hat das Bike einfach die Spur gehalten, und einmal bin ich auf nem ganz ecklig schleimigen Birkenstamm gegrindet den ich dabei geschält habe, nach dem Stamm ging es einfach weiter in der Spur, mag trotzdem keine Birken. 
Einfach ein sehr Potentes Bike, jetzt heißt es weiter üben, üben üben!

Abschlussplädoyer : Alles richtig gemacht, und dazu siehts noch geil aus (m.M.) 

Leider nur Handypics


----------



## raschaa (22. Oktober 2013)

Ja, geilo Andre!  Im Frühjahr kommste nochma runner und wir machen fully fahrtechnik training bei den puffties am kaiserstuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (22. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Ja, geilo Andre!  Im Frühjahr kommste nochma runner und wir machen fully fahrtechnik training bei den puffties am kaiserstuhl



Ja da war ich heut am KÖNIGstuhl. 16er geht gut  Trink ma mal wieder n paar Bier zusammen


----------



## kephren23 (22. Oktober 2013)

Bin ich aufjedefall, dabei,Muss sagen viel ist einfach ne Sache des Vertrauens in das Bike, das kommt ja mit der Zeit, man denkt bei nen paar Dingern, das geht niemals .

Training kann ich aufjedenfall gebrauchen. Wichtiger ist aber fahren fahren fahren!

Wie haltet/empfindet ihr das mit LOW und HIGH ET-Key ?
wollte ich schon  beim Pufftreffen fragen.


----------



## raschaa (22. Oktober 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ja da war ich heut am KÖNIGstuhl. 16er geht gut  Trink ma mal wieder n paar Bier zusammen



Will auch! geshuttelt oder gestrampelt?

 @kephren23 LOW! aber fahr einfach mal 'n paar wochen und switch um und nochma fahren, merkste dann scho....


----------



## kephren23 (22. Oktober 2013)

Na bin bis heut H gefahren, heute dann mal L, fand ich irgendwie schlechter, aber war ja auch das erste mal so richtig unterwegs heut. teste ich weiter.

Will auch? du trinkst ja kein Bier!!!


----------



## Simbl (22. Oktober 2013)

Natürlich selbst hochgefahren. 

Wie kein Bier un was is das? Hab morgen Urlaub. Hab gedacht beim Guru geht heut ne Zuhälter Deluxe Party für Puffflatrateteilnehmer zu seinem Geburtstag.

Edit: Bier Bild bekomm ich nimmer hin


----------



## kephren23 (22. Oktober 2013)

Was der guru hat Geburtstag, na dann mal *HappyBirthday*! ich trink mal ne Schulle auf ihn, oder zwei oder drei , hab auch quasi Urlaub.

meinte den raschaa mit kein Bier trinken!


----------



## trailterror (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd die einstellung länger drin lassen als 1,2 fahren, dann dieselben strecken und spielereien in der anderen einstellung.

Hätt ich ein ion, ich würds wahrscheinlich high mit ner 170er fahrn: 

Ca:
LW: 65,5
SW: 73,5
Tretlager: 19mm

Vom papier her für mich recht ansehlich....


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ...
> Den Dämpfer habe ich heute bis knapp über die Hälfte ausgenutzt, die Gabel zu 85%, was für die Hausrunde denke ich super ist.
> ...



Dann ist der Dämpfer noch zu hart, es sei denn, deine Hausrunde geht nur über Feldwege in der Ebene.

Luft im Dämpfer passt (ungefähr) dann, wenn du den Dämpfer fast voll durchfederst, wenn du dich (fast im Stand) in den Federweg hinten wirfst.

Einzig, wenn du harte Impacts hast, dürfte es so etwas zu weich sein.

Geklaut wird dir das Teil jedenfalls nicht. Kriegt ja keiner mehr los, das kennt bald ganz (Nicolai-)Deutschland.


----------



## juergets (23. Oktober 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich würd die einstellung länger drin lassen als 1,2 fahren, dann dieselben strecken und spielereien in der anderen einstellung.
> 
> Hätt ich ein ion, ich würds wahrscheinlich high mit ner 170er fahrn:
> 
> ...



Genau das mache ich und bin suuuuper zufrieden. In der Stellung low mit 170 ist es mir bergauf zu träge und ich setze an Orten auf, wo ich mit dem Litevill 301 locker drüber fahre.
Gruss
Jürg

P.S. mit dem CCDB air CS gehts bergauf auch besser als mit dem Monarch.
(Bilder gibts in "zeig was du hast"


----------



## raschaa (23. Oktober 2013)

OK, muss ichs wohl doch noch mal probieren mich "high" zu machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (23. Oktober 2013)

@trailterror

natürlich fahr ich das jetzt nicht nur einmal und wechsel wieder, aber mir ist doch schon ziemlich direkt nach dem Wechsel ein Unterschied aufgefallen. mehr wollte ich nicht sagen.
  @Alpine Maschine

ich habe mich an den Angaben im numeric gehalten, da wäre der Dämpfer so ziemlich perfekt für mich eingestellt.
Aber werde heute mal mit etwas weniger Luft testen.

hier in Berlin klauen die alles und wenn sie es inna Spree versenken weil sie es nicht loswerden.


Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, habe 150psi, bei ca 27% sag, hab jetzt mal etwas luft rausgenommen, sodass ich um die 30% SAG hab.

In der Gabel sind ca. 70psi, das wäre laut Tabelle ziemlich korrekt.

Meine Hausrunde ist jetzt wirklich nicht grade dolle, geht halt hoch so wie runter, bin auch etwas vorsichtiger gefahren, liegt ja überall Laub und es gibt viele gemeine Löcher hier bei uns, oder Treibsand


----------



## kephren23 (23. Oktober 2013)

hier noch nach der Runde gestern beim Nils im Cafe

https://www.facebook.com/NDuroLife


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. Oktober 2013)

Ah okay.

Ist ja auch immer ein wenig Geschmackssache. Wenn mal viel treten muss und der Trail jetzt nichts drin hat, was den Hinterbau fordert, dann kann das schon passen.

Nach der Runde auf der Theke (tanzen?). Nicht schlecht, der Specht.


----------



## reflux (23. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> hier noch nach der Runde gestern beim Nils im Cafe
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/NDuroLife



mich würde mal unabhängig von den anbauteilen interessieren, was du nur für schrauben und eloxieren ausgegen hast...
würdest du das veröffentlichen  ?


----------



## Timmy35 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaub, dass will man nicht zusammenrechnen.


----------



## Loisl13 (23. Oktober 2013)

Geschweige denn ausgeben! :-D
Aber ist halt was besonderes, und das find ich gut!


----------



## raschaa (23. Oktober 2013)

Der Gentleman Biker kauft und schweigt


----------



## kephren23 (23. Oktober 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> Der Gentleman Biker kauft und schweigt



Hatte es ja schon erwähnt!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11034077&postcount=2278

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11035017&postcount=2281

Da gehts dann auch weiter, hier ist ja für Bilder.

Über die Kosten der Eloxxalteile werde ich nichts sagen, sorry.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (23. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich, weil sonst du User hier dem, der das für dich kostenlos gemacht hat, die Tür einrennen und das auch wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (23. Oktober 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, weil sonst du User hier dem, der das für dich kostenlos gemacht hat, die Tür einrennen und das auch wollen.



Nein, so ist es nicht 
Aber das liegt nicht in meiner Macht die Preise zu bestimmen, und da möchte ich niemanden auf den Schlips treten, das ist nicht meine Sache! Ich konnte mich mit den Kosten arrangieren!
Gemacht hat es Mad-Line, das ist kein Geheimniss


----------



## Freeerider81 (25. Oktober 2013)

So, 
Hier mal Bilder von dem Ion meiner Freundin









Vielen Dank noch mal an Rainer!
Heute war die erste kleine Ausfahrt. Sie ist vollauf begeistert! Nur sieht das Ion jetzt nicht mehr so schön sauber aus!
Es werden noch die Schalthebel anders eloxiert und auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert, aber im großen und ganzen ist es fertig.
So wie es da steht 13,85kg.


----------



## Simbl (25. Oktober 2013)

Schön geworden! Gruß vom Simbl


----------



## acid-driver (25. Oktober 2013)

Die neuen Zughalter finde ich etwas zu klobig. Sonst aber geile Farbe, geiles Rad und geile Laufradgröße


----------



## Simbl (25. Oktober 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Die neuen Zughalter finde ich etwas zu klobig. Sonst aber geile Farbe, geiles Rad und geile Laufradgröße



Bei mir sind noch die kleinen dran und meins kam nur 1-2 Wochen früher


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Oktober 2013)

finde es ein wenig unschön das kabelwirrwarr, leider wohl nicht zu vermeiden.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (25. Oktober 2013)

Freut mich, wenn es euch gefällt.
Die Zughalter sind so gewünscht, normal sind die kleineren verbaut. Die Zughalter am Oberrohr sind auch nicht Serie und normal sind noch Zughalter am Unterrohr, die bei unseren beiden Ions nicht vorhanden sind. Alles so bestellt und bekommen!


----------



## kephren23 (26. Oktober 2013)

Schönes ION, nur die Kurbel passt nicht ganz ins Bild.

Ich hatte die Zugführung auch so gewünscht, aber irgendwas hat da wohl an der Kommunikation nicht ganz gestimmt .

Naja ich habs dann halt anders gelöst.
Sollte man nur drei Züge haben kann man das auch so lösen wie bei mir, die großen sind doch etwas klobig.

Deiner Freudnin viel Spaß mit der kleinen Fräse


----------



## Alpine Maschine (26. Oktober 2013)

Da hat er nicht ganz unrecht, wenn man die XTR überhaupt irgendwo als fehl am Platz bezeichnen kann.

Jetzt noch diesen weißen Kabelbinder gegen ein dieser klebbaren Zugführungen getauscht ... dann kann das nächste Projekt kommen, das Ion ist ja abgeschlossen


----------



## Freeerider81 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hm, ob die XTR passt, oder nicht, darüber hab ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht!  die ist halt da, dann wird sie verbaut. Aber ich mach mir mal Gedanken über ne X.0! 

Die Zughalter hab ich so bestellt, da ich nicht so recht wusste, wie mit dem Zweifach-Zughalter und ohne Umwerferzug unterm Unterrohr ich die drei Züge aufs Unterrohr bekomme! Jetzt weiß ich, dass es auch mit dem Zweifach-Zughalter und einem Kunststoffzughalter geht! 

Kann mir einer nen Link zu so ner klebbaren Zugführung geben? Und hält sowas auf eloxal? Aber danke für den Tip! Daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht! Aber ich weiß auch nicht woher nehmen! 

Am Ion meiner Freundin werden noch geändert:
Sattelschnellspanner, Schalthebel, Sattelstütze, und was uns noch einfällt! 

An meinem Ion wird noch geändert:
Sattelstütze, vielleicht ein paar Kleinteile, wie Kabelbinder


----------



## kephren23 (26. Oktober 2013)

Das mit der XTR is weniger schlimm!

man kann das so lösen wie ich, auch ohne plaste




sowas hier?
zughalter
zughalter
clips
Nur sind die halt immer gebogen, also erst grade biegen!
sauber verklebt sollten die halten.


----------



## Freeerider81 (26. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für den Link! 
Hab eben schon bestellt!


----------



## kephren23 (26. Oktober 2013)

gern!

oder passende Kabelbinder


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. Oktober 2013)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kann mir einer nen Link zu so ner klebbaren Zugführung geben? Und hält sowas auf eloxal? Aber danke für den Tip! Daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht! Aber ich weiß auch nicht woher nehmen!
> ...
















Alles hier zu finden:
http://www.roseversand.de/produkte/technik/bremsen/zubehoer/zubehoer/

Boah kephren, was machste die Links so mini unters Riesenbild? Jetz hab ich mich tot gesucht, wo so Zeug her zu kriegen ist... 

Wobei deine natürlich noch mal Lichtjahre besser sind ...

btw, weiß jemand, wo man so was her kriegt für schmales Geld?


----------



## kephren23 (27. Oktober 2013)

hab hier nur ne ganze Menge von diesen






und die Von N sind so teuer wie Gold


----------



## Freeerider81 (27. Oktober 2013)

@Alpine Maschine:
Danke fürs raus suchen, aber ich hab mir schon welche aus Alu, von dem Link von Kephren bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. Oktober 2013)

Logisch, das Plaste-Zeug kommt mir auch nicht mehr ans Rad, jetzt wo ich das gesehen hab!

Aber diese weitere Klemme, habt ihr da Bezugsquelle? Die Nicolai-goldaufgewogenen  finde ich nicht so hübsch ...


----------



## kephren23 (27. Oktober 2013)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-Triple-Cable-Guide-Kit-Leitungsfuehrung.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...-Single-Cable-Guide-Kit-Leitungsfuehrung.html

leider ausverkauft
ansonsten bei Votec oder lappiere gibts noch welche glaub ich.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (27. Oktober 2013)




----------



## tommi101 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hier nochmal Zughalter von Ragley, falls 3-fach Belegung ausreicht.
Sollten lieferbar sein:


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/ragley-triple-cable-guide-kit-2014/rp-prod104665


----------



## psychoo2 (28. Oktober 2013)

In Gedenken an mein geliebtes ION :-(


----------



## kephren23 (29. Oktober 2013)

schön schön!
in loving memory, maybe one day it come back home!


----------



## Dutshlander (29. Oktober 2013)

Tsss....
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## raschaa (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja, bitter das....


----------



## Simbl (30. Oktober 2013)

Net sainz sondern meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (30. Oktober 2013)

hast du eigentlich schon im VectAir thread dein feedback hinterlassen


----------



## Simbl (30. Oktober 2013)

Nein noch nicht. Mach ich die Tage aber noch. Hab schon meine Meinung zum Dämpfer


----------



## guru39 (30. Oktober 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Net sainz sondern meins



Geilstes Ion 16 ever ..... bin soooo Neidisch  

Foddos sind schöiße und werden der Karre absolut nicht gerecht 
Das müssen wir ändern


----------



## kephren23 (30. Oktober 2013)

Naja, ich kenn nen geileres .
Außerdem hat er ja kräftig abgeschaut



Aber hey, gut kopiert ist besser als schlecht kreiert.

Spaß bei Seite, hammer 16er nur denke ich mit nem schwarzen LRS und komplett schwarzen Schrauben Satz würde das ding richtig bombem.
Ich weiß Schrauben sind dir zu teuer, aber das sagt der der in einem Jahr 3 N kauft .
Die Reifen wirken durch die Felgen einfach etwas Skinny.


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Geilstes Ion 16 ever ..... bin soooo Neidisch



Kannst es mir ja nächstes Jahr abkaufen 



guru39 schrieb:


> Foddos sind schöiße und werden der Karre absolut nicht gerecht
> Das müssen wir ändern



Bessere Foddos krieg ich ned hin. Besser als manche Handy Bilder hier wo halbe Bikes in der Besenkammer drauf sind 



kephren23 schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenn nen geileres .
> Außerdem hat er ja kräftig abgeschaut
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf den LRS und die Sattelstütze wurden komplett andere Teile verbaut  Ok ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit streit ich ja nicht ab. LRS lag halt nahe. Vorderrad stand bei mir noch rum, brauchte nur noch ein 142er für hinten.



kephren23 schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite, hammer 16er nur denke ich mit nem schwarzen LRS und komplett schwarzen Schrauben Satz würde das ding richtig bombem.
> Ich weiß Schrauben sind dir zu teuer, aber das sagt der der in einem Jahr 3 N kauft .
> Die Reifen wirken durch die Felgen einfach etwas Skinny.



Wer weiß wer weiß. Wenn mir mal ein Satz Enve Felgen zu nem humanen Preis über den weg laufen wird das Teil schwarzer als schwarz


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. Oktober 2013)

Ein echt schönes Bike! 
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß! Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Bericht zum Dämpfer! Bin auch am überlegen, welches mein Ersatzdämpfer wird! Also ein Vergleich, zum Monarch Plus und Vivid Air, wäre echt Super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Wer weiß wer weiß. Wenn mir mal ein Satz Enve Felgen zu nem humanen Preis über den weg laufen wird das Teil schwarzer als schwarz



Na vielleicht muss ich mein nächstes Projekt doch umschreiben, vielleicht muss ich doch mal ein Darth Vader bauen, auch wenn ich nicht so der schwarz Fan bin .


----------



## guru39 (31. Oktober 2013)

So...mal wieder mainZ


----------



## boesA_moench (31. Oktober 2013)

Mann Mann... Ihr macht mich echt fertig... Der guru39, simbl, kephren, raschaa und und wartet ab bald ist Januar und ich kann mitspielen...


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

Naja jetzt wirds ehh erstmal etwas ungemütlich draußen da ist mit spielen leider nicht soviel.

**Nochmal bissl Salz in die Wunde streu





Nicht der aktuellste Stand, hat sich gestern noch was geändert


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Naja jetzt wirds ehh erstmal etwas ungemütlich draußen da ist mit spielen leider nicht soviel.
> 
> **Nochmal bissl Salz in die Wunde streu
> 
> ...



Schwarz angemalt?


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

ne ne

an der Gabel is noch nen Sticker dazu gekommen  und auf den Rahmen kommt auch noch einer.

Eigentlich sollte ein kompletter neuer Satz Fotos im Kasten sein, aber ich sage dazu mal nix 

Da fällt mir grad ein das ich Wurzelpuff Sticker mitnehmen wollte .


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2013)

Goldene Puffsticker gibts aber "noch" nicht


----------



## kephren23 (31. Oktober 2013)

naja hätte auch grüne und gelbe genommen, vorerst


----------



## LB Jörg (1. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Net sainz sondern meins




Pohh...geile Möhre

G.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. November 2013)

Absolut geiles Geraet!
Da muss unbedingt diese Kette dran!

http://kmcchain.us/chain/x11sl-dlcblack/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (2. November 2013)

Wußt ich nicht das es die gibt. Aber mal schaun


----------



## kephren23 (2. November 2013)

Und schwarze schrauben


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. November 2013)

Laut kmc funktionieren die neuen Modelle der x11sl perfekt mit der xx1/x01.


----------



## Martin1508 (2. November 2013)

Bezugsquelle in Deutschland? Hab nichts gefunden. Nur die silbernen und goldenen Campa kompatibel.

Gruß


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. November 2013)

Keine Ahnung, am besten mal beim deutschen Vertriebspartner anrufen. 

http://www.messingschlager.com/

Die KMC X11SL in schwarz wurde allerdings auch erst vor kurzem vorgestellt.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (3. November 2013)

Würde mich auch interessieren. 
In den Staaten bei Ebay 399 US-Dollar


----------



## kephren23 (3. November 2013)

na die wird wohl auch so im 60-70â¬ bereich liegen.
Kommt bestimmt zum FrÃ¼hjahr.


----------



## psychoo2 (3. November 2013)

400 Dollar für ne Schwarze Kette ??


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> 400 Dollar für ne Schwarze Kette ??



Vielleicht ist sie aus Carbon 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. November 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.
> In den Staaten bei Ebay 399 US-Dollar




Hab ich auch gesehen! 
Der Anbieter hat leicht ein Schräubchen locker. 

Die kette kostet zwischen 50-70. Egal welche Farbe. Die x10sl gibt es ja auch in anderen Farben sogar schwarz rot und schwarz blau etc. 

Ich warte ebenfalls auf die schwarze x11sl, will sie ebenfalls mit einer 
XO1 verbauen.


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2013)

Da das hier ja die Galerie ist.......

Hier ein Bildchen von (m)einem possierlichen Ion in seinem Natürlichen Lebensraum


----------



## trailterror (3. November 2013)

Neuer lenker?


----------



## boesA_moench (3. November 2013)

und Bremse!


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2013)

beides ja


----------



## Freeerider81 (3. November 2013)

Schaut einfach gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (3. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> beides ja



Magura MTS? Ich sehe das leider nicht so gut...


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2013)

boesA_moench schrieb:


> Magura MTS? Ich sehe das leider nicht so gut...



Ja! MTS.

Ich fahr..... ähmmm... bremse seit mehr als 15 mit Jahren Magura und hatte Entzugserscheinungen


----------



## kingmatthi (4. November 2013)

Warst Du zufrieden mit der BFO?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2013)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> Warst Du zufrieden mit der BFO?



Wenn man mit etwas wirklich zufrieden ist, dann wechselt man es nicht 

G.


----------



## kephren23 (4. November 2013)

Bin die ja gefahren, und die waren nicht so schlecht wie man meinen mag.


----------



## psychoo2 (5. November 2013)

Hammerbike !!


----------



## Loisl13 (5. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bin die ja gefahren, und die waren nicht so schlecht wie man meinen mag.



Die MTS oder die BFO??


----------



## kephren23 (5. November 2013)

Die BFO an em guru-puff-ion


----------



## hoschi2007 (6. November 2013)

@guru39
 @Simbl

In welcher Größe fahrt ihr denn den Baron?


----------



## OldSchool (6. November 2013)

"Der Baron"=2,5
"Baron"=2,3
Kann man auf der Seitenflanke sehen. Guru und Simbl fahren 2,3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. November 2013)

Ja ist der "kleine". Ist ein guter Alrounder. Nur leider etwas Plattenanfällig. Mit dem Hans Dampf kam ich nicht zurecht


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ja ist der "kleine". Ist ein guter Alrounder. Nur leider etwas Plattenanfällig.



Da gibt es schlimmere Reifen 

Ich hatte bisher 1nen Platten damit in diesem Jahr 

Und jetzt bitte eine Reifendiskussion


----------



## Simbl (6. November 2013)

Ne alles gut


----------



## Martin1508 (6. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte eine Reifendiskussion



Au ja! Bitte bitte bitte


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2013)

is dir langweilig?


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2013)

Jap! Sitze in Bremen im Hotel und habe morgen nen schei&& Termin. Zusätzlich habe ich drei Wein und drei Linie Aquavit intus. Ja, mir ist langweilig!

Rainer, und du bist ne coole Sau!;-)

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

ich find den Hans Dampf klasse 

kenn aber auich keinen anderen Reifen 

Werde da aber noch etwas testen.


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Rainer, und du bist ne coole Sau!;-)
> 
> Gruss



Du auch Maddin


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ich find den Hans Dampf klasse
> 
> kenn aber auich keinen anderen Reifen
> 
> Werde da aber noch etwas testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

ich mag den Maddin auch  (glaub ich)

 @guru39 definitiv (bierrausch)


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand nen Oberrotweiler Grau Burgunder aus der Hotel Mini Bar gehabt? 

Kann ich nicht empfehlen! 

Ich hoffe, der Porno Sender ist okay!

Guts Nächtle!

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

Ich hoffe nur dein Frau liest nicht mit


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2013)

Falsch! Sie hofft, das ich es tue. Leben ist sonst zu langweilig. Hat deine schon mal Shades of grey gelesen? Wenn nicht, schenke es ihr. Leben ist zu kurz um langweilig zu sein.;-)

Gruss

Edit: Off Topic!


----------



## guru39 (7. November 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der Porno Sender ist okay!



Viel Spaß


----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Falsch! So hofft, das ich es tue. Leben ist sonst zu langweilig. Hat deine schon mal Shades of grey gelesen? Wenn nicht, schenke es ihr. Leben ist zu kurz um langweilig zu sein.;-)
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Edit: Off Topic!




Es gibt kein Off Topic!!! 

Ja die Langweiligkeit, ich geh mal eben Edelstoff kaufen. und da es hier ja ne ION Galerie ist.




im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2013)

Edelstoff in Berlin?! Danach hatte ich immer Nasenbluten.


----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

Man soll den trinken nich durch die Nase ziehen 

Hier gibts alles!


----------



## Martin1508 (7. November 2013)

I know! Enjoy!


----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> I know! Enjoy!



Du Ebenfalls


----------



## raschaa (7. November 2013)

Jungs, ihr müsst früher ins bett gehen, das artet hier ja langsam aus...


----------



## kephren23 (7. November 2013)

wenn ich noch früher ins bett geh ist es ja schon wieder hell.


----------



## Loisl13 (7. November 2013)

...ihr seit drauf, ne ne ne.

Aber lustig, weiter so!


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2013)

Futter für die Galerie


----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

@Simbl

Aufschrift auf der Sattelstütze muss ab!


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Futter für die Galerie
> 
> ..............



Teil 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

dann will ich auch nochmal




Du musst weniger übertreiben beim bearbeiten Rainer


----------



## acid-driver (10. November 2013)

Wenn ich mir das hier so angucke, will ich auch wieder eins zusammenbauen 

Hoffentlich überlegen die Jungs und Mädels von N sich das nicht nochmal anders und bleiben dabei, das ION16 bis nächsten Sommer als 26" - Variante anzubieten. Dann gibts - wie langweilig - ein schwarz/rotes.

Leider habe ich nicht so die Photography-Skills


----------



## Freeerider81 (10. November 2013)

Super Fotos und natürlich auch wunderschöne 
  @guru39, seit wann mit Reverb stealth? Ne Teleskopstütze ist schon was feines! Ich freu mich schon riesig auf die Vecnum mit dann 200mm Verstellbereich. Dann reichst auch mir!


----------



## guru39 (10. November 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Du musst weniger übertreiben beim bearbeiten Rainer



Das nennt sich Guru Style und muss so 



Freeerider81 schrieb:


> @guru39, seit wann mit Reverb stealth?



Seit ca. ner Woche.


----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

Haah stimmt ne Reverb, der der so Anti dagegen ist


----------



## acid-driver (10. November 2013)

Damit er seiner Kundschaft zeigen kann, was der Markt bzw die Stütze alles hergibt und kann


----------



## Simbl (11. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Futter für die Galerie



Jetzt seh ich die Bilder endlich mal in groß   Da müssen wir unbedingt nochmal nach dem Upgrade mit meinem 18er hin


----------



## Freeerider81 (11. November 2013)

Ich glaub ich würde mich, für nächstes Jahr, mit drei Ions auch mal zum shooting anmelden! 
Einfach super Bilder!!!


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2013)

gerne! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. November 2013)

Is das Dritte schon bestellt?


----------



## Freeerider81 (11. November 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Is das Dritte schon bestellt?



Jep!


----------



## kephren23 (11. November 2013)

Bild by Attitude Bikes






Warum haben die eigentlich ein ION16 Pinion?


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2013)

Weil die es so gewollt haben....mit aller Gewalt.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (11. November 2013)

ich will das auch;-)
was muss ich dafür tun


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2013)

alles bezahlen was N verlangt und vermutlich auf die Garantie verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (11. November 2013)

custom Aufpreis oder?


----------



## no_budgeT (12. November 2013)

Die gabs in der Stocklist bei N.
Leider schon reserviert gewesen, als ich nachgefragt hatte.

Kann mal jmd. das 16er mit dem 18er vergleichen.
Ich bin am überlegen, dass 18er gegen ein 16er zu ersetzen, als Bikeparkgerät.
Danke


----------



## Simbl (12. November 2013)

Im Bikepark biste mit dem 18er besser aufgehoben


----------



## Whitey (13. November 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal:





Spaceturm kommt nach Findung der richtigen Höhe noch weg! Keine Sorge


----------



## acid-driver (13. November 2013)

Warum kommen hier eigentlich immer nur "Kinderfahrräder" rein? 

Gibts keinen mit nem "L"?


----------



## fatisyourchance (13. November 2013)

Yeah, Simbls Maschinsche gefällt mir vom Aufbau richtig gut 
Mit wieviel Kilonen wird die Waage denn so belastet, wenn die Fräse am Haken hängt, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Simbl (13. November 2013)

Danke, bin derzeit bei ca. 13,3 kg.


----------



## boesA_moench (13. November 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr Stimmig  Gefällt mir gut


----------



## Loisl13 (13. November 2013)

Whitey schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mir gefällt's


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2013)

Mir auch  ...find auch sehr stimmig 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (13. November 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Warum kommen hier eigentlich immer nur "Kinderfahrräder" rein?
> 
> Gibts keinen mit nem "L"?



dooooch gibt's:





Bild ist älter, kurz nach dem Zusammenschrauben (Sattel ist jetzt gerade etc.) entstanden ;-)


----------



## fatisyourchance (13. November 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Danke, bin derzeit bei ca. 13,3 kg.



 des isch huuregeil, würde der Schweizer sagen!


----------



## kephren23 (13. November 2013)

Und das vom raschaa:


----------



## raschaa (14. November 2013)

Ich wollte es ja nicht schon wieder posten.... 

p.s.: ich habe heute nacht von arsch mit ohren luftballons geträumt!


----------



## acid-driver (14. November 2013)

Ahhh, sehr schön 

Dann werde ich ja der Einzige mit schwarzelox-rot


----------



## juergets (14. November 2013)

Es gibt auch noch Schwarze mit ganz wenig Silber:


----------



## slayerrider (15. November 2013)

Irgendwie sehen die Ion 16s in M am besten aus, XL mag mir nicht so gefallen.


----------



## Spletti (15. November 2013)

ist ja mit den meisten bikes so....


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2013)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen die Ion 16s in M am besten aus, XL mag mir nicht so gefallen.



lag mir auch auf der Zunge ******** für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (15. November 2013)

Mit eingefahrahrener stütze siehts gleich besser aus. 

By the way,
Ists überhaupt ein XL?


----------



## slayerrider (16. November 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mit eingefahrahrener stütze siehts gleich besser aus.
> 
> By the way,
> Ists überhaupt ein XL?


Das ist ein L (denke ich mal) und sieht schon nicht so gut aus.


----------



## juergets (16. November 2013)

Ist ein L und mir passt es .
Es haben halt nicht alle Rumpelstilzchens Beine
Aber wenn es so schlecht ankommt, dann senke ich fürs nächste Posting mit Bild den Sattel ab.


----------



## Spletti (16. November 2013)

ja genau mach mal, der trailterror macht das auch immer ^^


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2013)

juergets schrieb:


> Ist ein L und mir passt es .
> Es haben halt nicht alle Rumpelstilzchens Beine
> Aber wenn es so schlecht ankommt, dann senke ich fürs nächste Posting mit Bild den Sattel ab.



Ich finde dein Ratt geil


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

Ich muss mal bei Gelegenheit hier mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen, dann zeig ich euch mal was ein geiles L ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defjanski (17. November 2013)

servus,
was wiegen denn eure aufbauten so?


----------



## Sebov (17. November 2013)

Servus Leute,

ich bin kein Besitzer eines ION 16, da es mir leider (noch) zu teuer ist. Doch ich schaue hier irrsinnig gerne vorbei, um eure Bikes zu bewundern. Also schön weiter Bildchen machen. 

Grüße,
Sebi


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

Günstiger wird es sicher nicht mehr werden.


----------



## juergets (17. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde dein Ratt geil



Danke
Ich habe jetzt noch ein bisschen schwärzer und leichter gemacht, vorne natürlich, Bilder folgen die Tage mal
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## psychoo2 (17. November 2013)

juergets schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich habe jetzt noch ein bisschen schwärzer und leichter gemacht, vorne natürlich, Bilder folgen die Tage mal
> Gruss
> Jürg




RS Pike ?


----------



## juergets (17. November 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> RS Pike ?



Ja die Lyrik war mir beim Hochfahren über Wurzeln und Absätze einfach ein bisschen zu schwerfällig


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)




----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)




----------



## Simbl (18. November 2013)




----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (18. November 2013)

Das Bild ist ja nur Porno


----------



## kephren23 (18. November 2013)

Hat die Mama gemacht  :daumen!

Ich mags auch sehr gern leiden!


----------



## raschaa (19. November 2013)

Mama macht die besten fotos 

dass mir der hobel vom Simbl extrem gut gefällt brauche ich ja nicht noch mal zu erwähnen


----------



## Martin1508 (19. November 2013)

Also, ich geb euch ja Recht, dass Bike von Mama's Sohn ist echt nen Traum aber irgendwie kann man mich komisch nennen, denn auch beim ION 16 gefällt mir der Rahmen mit den Sattelrohr Gussets besser. War beim Helius auch schon so.

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2013)

is wie imma Geschmackssache  und ja, Mama is die Beste


----------



## Martin1508 (19. November 2013)

Rainer, dass du das sagst ist mir schon klar;-) Also, das jetzt mit der Mama. Aber egal, sonst driftet das hier wieder ins geschmackvolle ab.

Gruss


----------



## defjanski (21. November 2013)

wie glücklich seid ihr hier mit dem monarch plus im ion 16?


----------



## raschaa (22. November 2013)

so lange er im regal als ersatzdämpfer für mein vector air liegt sehr... 

EDITH sagt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10850452&postcount=333


----------



## psychoo2 (22. November 2013)

Hallo,

aus gegebenem Anlass was zum Nachlesen über den RS Dämpfer :

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/11...-monarch-plus-rc3-2014-im-doppel-fahrbericht/

Ich als Fan von unkompliziert abstimmbaren Sachen war durchaus zufrieden damit. Was ich in der kürze der Zeit testen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## defjanski (23. November 2013)

raschaa schrieb:


> so lange er im regal als ersatzdämpfer für mein vector air liegt sehr...
> 
> EDITH sagt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10850452&postcount=333




wie geht der vector im ion zum bergauf fahren?


----------



## defjanski (3. Dezember 2013)

hallo,

hat jemand einen XL rahmen aufgebaut, auf den ich mich mal setzten könnte?

am besten nicht so weit von nürnberg.


----------



## guru39 (26. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Freeerider81 (31. Dezember 2013)

Wir waren heute auch nochmal ne runde biken. Ist echt zäh bei uns im Wald!


----------



## kephren23 (31. Dezember 2013)

so schmutzig is es bei uns nie


----------



## Freeerider81 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mich etwas von Raschaa und Kephren23 anstecken lassen und an meinem Bike ein paar Updates vorgenommen.
Nach ein paar Tagen in der Werkstatt kam das dabei raus:
Leider ist das Wetter nicht so gut, sodass die Fotos nicht so schön sind.










Bilder vom entlacken der Lyrik gibts bei mir im Album. Vielen Dank hier nochmal an Raschaa für die Tipps! 

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2014)

Hat nen Augenblick gedauert bis ichs gesehen hab. Erst der untere Kommentar, hats klingeln lassen, is für mich ja der normal Anblick!
Aber sieht viel geiler jetzt aus!
Ein Traum in RAW


----------



## Freeerider81 (26. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hat nen Augenblick gedauert bis ichs gesehen hab. Erst der untere Kommentar, hats klingeln lassen, is für mich ja der normal Anblick!
> Aber sieht viel geiler jetzt aus!
> Ein Traum in RAW


Vielen dank! Das aus deinem "Munde" ist ja fast schon der Ritterschlag!


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2014)

kuschelt ihr jetzt?



raw-pornisten...


----------



## Freeerider81 (26. Januar 2014)

Du warst doch der, der mit RAW angefangen hat!


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2014)

stimmt 

aber ein Chrom-LRS muss eigentlich...


----------



## kephren23 (26. Januar 2014)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Vielen dank! Das aus deinem "Munde" ist ja fast schon der Ritterschlag!


 



je mehr ich es ansehe je geiler sieht es aus, sehr gute Entscheidung, und sehr gute Arbeit.

Rawgnar hat ja jetzt ne schwarze Forke drin , aber noch besser wie ne weiße.




der-gute schrieb:


> kuschelt ihr jetzt?
> 
> 
> 
> raw-pornisten...



klingt nach Eifersucht 



der-gute schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> aber ein Chrom-LRS muss eigentlich...


neee, das sieht blöd aus, wollte ich auch erst machen aber das hatte ich verworfen.

Decal kann man, muss man aber nicht ändern!


----------



## momme (27. Januar 2014)

Nicolai meets Mondraker - Hier hat sich jemand die LKW-Version des ION16 bruzzeln lassen:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Randoms-Core-Bike-2014.html


----------



## beetle (27. Januar 2014)

OMFG!


----------



## kephren23 (29. Januar 2014)

puhh das sieht ja schlimm aus


----------



## pfalz (9. Februar 2014)

Jetzt mit 1x10 Mirfe-Ritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo

will jemand zufällig sein ION 16 Loswerden in Gr M? Wenn ja einfach bei mir melden. Oder wenn jemand noch nen Rahmen in der Gr M rumfliegen hat? Ich bin für jedes Angebot offen  Denn die Bikes sind einfach nur saugeil


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2014)

wie imma... net mainz  Das Rad wurde auch nicht von mir aufgebaut, sondern vom Kunden selbst


----------



## psc1 (17. Februar 2014)

Schickes Gerät


----------



## Loisl13 (17. Februar 2014)

Schöner hobel und schöne Farbe


----------



## Simbl (17. Februar 2014)

Tolles Ion. Aber lieber die hintere Bremsleitung an der Druckstrebe nach innen verlegen


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Tolles Ion. Aber lieber die hintere Bremsleitung an der Druckstrebe nach innen verlegen



Klugscheisser


----------



## Simbl (17. Februar 2014)

Jo wurd mir hier so beigebracht


----------



## guru39 (17. Februar 2014)




----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Sind wir mal froh das er nicht nach dem gewicht und der dämpferperfomance gefragt hat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (18. Februar 2014)

War der Rahmen bei N nicht im Stock? Wollte einen Preis haben aber da war er schon weg.

Gruss


----------



## boesA_moench (18. Februar 2014)

Titan Elox mit EL Orange ist der Knaller! Gibt es auch ein Feedback zum Fahrwerk? Die Deville scheint die 160er zu sein


----------



## guru39 (18. Februar 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> War der Rahmen bei N nicht im Stock? Wollte einen Preis haben aber da war er schon weg.
> 
> Gruss




Nein, das muss ein anderer Rahmen gewesen sein.


----------



## WODAN (18. Februar 2014)

Nicolai_16 schrieb:


> *Zum Hinterbau* mit aktl. (vorübergehenden RS Monarch RT3):
> - sehr Straff zum Anfang des Federweges, dadurch auch KAUM wippen bergauf o. im Wiegetritt
> - aber im letzten drittel geht der Hinterbau + Dämpfer echt super, Federwegs Ausnutzung 99%, ohne durchsacken bei 28% Sag.
> - Sehr gute spürbare Federwegslinie, und überhaupt nicht progressiv wie ich die befürchtung hatte, deutlich angenehmer und gleichmäßiger als mein LV 301! Da freu ich mich schon auf mein CCDB Air, der muss ja erstmal abgehen...! lol!



Was hatt denn der verbaute Monarch für einen Tune?


----------



## Freeerider81 (18. Februar 2014)

Ab Werk bekommt man den Monarch+ in L/L, was auch die Empfehlung von Nicolai für den Moanrch+ ist.


----------



## WODAN (18. Februar 2014)

danke, meine Frage bezog sich auf den normalen Monarch, ohne +


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (18. Februar 2014)

Ah, ok! Dann Sorry, hab ich erst jetzt gelesen!


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2014)

> wie imma... net mainz  Das Rad wurde auch nicht von mir aufgebaut, sondern vom Kunden selbst


Da hat der Kunde sich aber ein außerordentlich hübsches Radl zusammengebaut 
Ich muss gleich mal nach den Pedalen googlen. Die sehen ja mal sensationell gut aus


----------



## wunny1980 (18. Februar 2014)

das rad ist ja fast wie mein neues. 
ist das auch so knapp zwischen oberrohr und bremse am lenker beim einschlagen?


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Bau mal ne kefü an, dann weißte was knapp ist .

Was meinst du hier mit knapp? Bei mir sind es ca 1,5cm!


----------



## wunny1980 (18. Februar 2014)

so knapp:


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Hmm, entweder höher spacer, Höherer riser, oder die hebel ein wenig nach oben kippen!


----------



## wunny1980 (18. Februar 2014)

darauf wird es wohl hinaus laufen. 
und das obwohl ich schon 21mm von oberkante steuerrohr bis zum vorbau habe. dann 6°vorbau und lenker mit 20mm rise. 
naja. mal gucken.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hab nur 15mm 0' und 20mm rise 740mm, bei mir passt es. Vielleicht doch etwas nach oben drehen, die hebel!


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Februar 2014)

wunny1980 schrieb:


> das rad ist ja fast wie mein neues.
> ist das auch so knapp zwischen oberrohr und bremse am lenker beim einschlagen?



OMG, du hast nen viel größeres Problem. Man, du hast keine Kette.

Kephren: Das dir das nicht auffällt. Dann brauch er auch keine Führung und es ist egal wie knapp es ist.

;-)

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Dachte wäre ne camo-chain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny1980 (18. Februar 2014)

keine kette, vorne keine bremsscheibe, hinten kein adapter für die bremse, one up 42 ritzel, huber bushings. all das fehlt noch. aber was am meisten fehlt, ist leider die gedult bei dem "winter" wetter. will endlich mal mit dem rad heizen gehen.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Wo is winter?


----------



## wunny1980 (18. Februar 2014)

"winter" war extra so geschrieben weil hier heute 14° waren und perfektes wetter um ne runde zu drehen.


----------



## kephren23 (18. Februar 2014)

Jetzt hab ich's auch gesehen! Naja mach dir nix draus, ich darf auch nich!


----------



## Tompfl (24. Februar 2014)

So mal wieder eine kleine Bewegungsfahrt, bei dem Hammerwetter gemacht, ist schon echt Bombe wie das Baik fährt.


----------



## raschaa (1. März 2014)

kleines Update 









Kann noch keine nennenswerte aussagen zur Gabel machen ausser das die farbe mal echt geil ist und die bremsaufnahme ist PM7. Verarbeitung auf gewohntem X-F niveau und ich finde die old-school achse sau gut...

dazu gekommen ist auch eine KS Lev Integra Bürostuhl Sattelstütze...


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. März 2014)

Cool! 
Die Gabel ist echt hübsch!

Bin auf deinen Bericht gespannt!


----------



## kephren23 (1. März 2014)

du kleine Drecks.. sehr geil!
Sah ja zwsichendrin auch bescheiden aus 
 Für mich immernoch eines der *TOP5 ION16*


----------



## trailterror (1. März 2014)

Fett!!!

Mit wieviel FW fährst du die metric.
Gibts eine 26' gabel und eine 27,5' gabel oder gibts die eine, welche sowohl als auch kompatibel ist ( wie die vengeance)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> kleines Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Gabel ist Müll, würd ich an deiner Stelle sofort an mich verkaufen.

G.

PS: Wo hast du die denn gekauft??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kephren23 (1. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist Müll, würd ich an deiner Stelle sofort an mich verkaufen.
> 
> G.
> 
> PS: Wo hast du die denn gekauft??????????????????????????????????????????




Das ist bestimmt die ausm Bikemarkt


----------



## raschaa (1. März 2014)

jepp die ausm bikemarkt... in Dland zZt nicht zu bekommen und Reset kann auch keine konkreten angaben dazu machen... in UK um die 900-1000 öcken 

ist eine 26" version aber 650b bereit (die offizielle 650b version hat nur eine krone mit 4mm mehr offset). fahre sie ersma mit 160mm bei 545mm EBL. will mal ein 650b vorderrad testen (wer leiht mir eins?  )


----------



## Ti-Max (1. März 2014)

Sehr geile Gabel  Eine wahre Schönheit, die Krone ist fantastisch ...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> jepp die ausm bikemarkt... in Dland zZt nicht zu bekommen und Reset kann auch keine konkreten angaben dazu machen... in UK um die 900-1000 öcken
> 
> ist eine 26" version aber 650b bereit (die offizielle 650b version hat nur eine krone mit 6mm mehr offset). fahre sie ersma mit 160mm bei 545mm EBL. will mal ein 650b vorderrad testen (wer leiht mir eins?  )



Ich find auch in UK keine wirklich lieferbar zu bestellen! Dachte bei der Metric ist 650B und 26Zoll gleich! Zumindest les ich das so auf der XFusion Seite so raus...grübel.

G.


----------



## trailterror (1. März 2014)

Ich glaub das ist zumindest bei der vengeance so...

Ist die metric auch auf 170mm travelbar, oder nur 160 oder 180?
Wird die metric die vengeance egtl. Ersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist zumindest bei der vengeance so...
> 
> Ist die metric auch auf 170mm travelbar, oder nur 160 oder 180?
> Wird die metric die vengeance egtl. Ersetzen?



Scheinbar zwischen 150 und 180mm travelbar. Und auch scheinbar entweder das Casting oder die Standrohreinheit um 5mm unterschiedlich, je nach Reifengröße.

Weight: 5lbs/2268 grams
Wheel Size: 26 inch or 27.5 inch
Travel: 180mm (ITA 150-180mm)
Stanchion: 36mm Aluminum
Spring: Air w/ Flux Piston
Damper: Twin Tube HLR Cartridge
Adjustments: High and Low Speed Compression, Rebound, Air Spring
Steerer: Tapered
Axle: Bolt-On 20mm
Features: Neutra Valves, Fork Guards
Colors: Matte Black, Smoked Chrome
Axle to Crown: 26in. 565mm, 27.5in. 570mm @ 180mm of travel
Offset: 26in. 42mm, 27.5in. 46mm
Max Rotor Size: 203mm


G.


----------



## trailterror (1. März 2014)

Angenommen man würde die 27,5' gabel auf 170mm traveln (also um 1 cm). Ist dann automatisch die EBL um denselben wert (1cm) geringer? -> "nur" noch 560mm


----------



## pfalz (2. März 2014)

oooooooooooohhhh...ich werd schon wieder schwach! Einrichtiges Sahnestück, die Gabel. Bin auf Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!


----------



## schnubbi81 (2. März 2014)

Hoffe das Ding ist so schön zu fahren wie anzuschauen...


----------



## raschaa (2. März 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Scheinbar zwischen 150 und 180mm travelbar. Und auch scheinbar entweder das Casting oder die Standrohreinheit um 5mm unterschiedlich, je nach Reifengröße.
> ...
> Travel: 180mm (ITA 150-180mm)
> ...
> ...



Müsste heißen ITA 160-180
guck mal hier
so ab 3:40
da zur not nochn 170er Loch reinzubohren sollte nicht das problem sein...

das unterschiedliche offset sind  2 verschiedene Kronen mit 4mm mehr offset für 650b. ich wollte unbedingt die 26" version weil das Ion ist schon flach genug^^


trailterror schrieb:


> Angenommen man würde die 27,5' gabel auf 170mm traveln (also um 1 cm). Ist dann automatisch die EBL um denselben wert (1cm) geringer? -> "nur" noch 560mm






schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Hoffe das Ding ist so schön zu fahren wie anzuschauen...



ich auch


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2014)

raschaa schrieb:


> Müsste heißen ITA 160-180
> guck mal hier
> so ab 3:40
> da zur not nochn 170er Loch reinzubohren sollte nicht das problem sein...
> ...



Was bei mir an der Offsetgeschichte noch Fragen aufwirft. Die 4mm Offset an der Krone können doch keine 5mm Höhenunterschied von Achse zur Brücke ausmachen. So wie in der englischen Beschreibung.
Dann müßte doch auch in die 26Zoll Version ein 650b Rad, ohne beim Einfedern anzugehen, reinpassen!

Probier mal aus und dann verkaufst mir die Gabel...genau so machen wirs 

G.


----------



## raschaa (2. März 2014)

natürlich geht in die 26" version auch 650b, war ja schon bei der Vengeance so. brücke und krone sind extra so dimensioniert. die extra 650b version gibt es nur wegen dem offset um die geo zu "korrigieren"

warum die 4mm offset zu 5mm mehr ebl führen kapiere ich auch nicht...


----------



## trailterror (2. März 2014)

Ich hätt noch ne letzte frage. Inwiefern wirkt sich das fork offset aufs fahrverhalten aus?

Was hat ein plus an offset für positive/negative fahreigenschaften?


----------



## raschaa (2. März 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicycle_and_motorcycle_geometry

hier, voll eingefedert mit MM 2,35x26. da es ja ne luft gabel ist wird sie natürlich niemals so tief durchschlagen...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich hätt noch ne letzte frage. Inwiefern wirkt sich das fork offset aufs fahrverhalten aus?
> 
> Was hat ein plus an offset für positive/negative fahreigenschaften?



Denke sowas ist graue Theorie und eine rein rechnerische Sache. Da gibts soviel Variablen an den verschiedenen Rädern und am Fahrer selbst, das mir das zumindest keinen Schlaf rauben würde. 
Das Einlenkverhalten wird sich wohl ändern....vom Gefühl her wohl so wie bei unterschiedlichen Vorbaulängen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (3. März 2014)

Das Wort welches Du suchst heißt: Nachlauf.

Ein größeres Offset macht einen kleineren Nachlauf, macht den Radstand etwas länger, die Lenkung agiler (im Gegensatz zu "ruhiger" im Sinne des Geradeauslaufs, da die Rückstellkräfte dadurch etwas höher sein dürften).

Mich würde es mal interessieren in wie weit sich die Verfügbaren Offsets der Pike sich in der Realität darstellen.

Ob nun positiv oder negativ hängt sicher vom Fahr/er-profil ab.

Du kannst die Gabel ja mal in unterschiedliche Bike bauen und wirst durch den unterschiedlichen Lenkwinkel bei unterschiedlichen Nachläufen raus kommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2014)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Das Wort welches Du suchst heißt: Nachlauf.
> 
> Ein größeres Offset macht einen kleineren Nachlauf, macht den Radstand etwas länger, die Lenkung agiler (im Gegensatz zu "ruhiger" im Sinne des Geradeauslaufs, da die Rückstellkräfte dadurch etwas höher sein dürften).
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du mich meinst, ich hab das Wort nicht gesucht. Ich wollt nur beschreiben wie sich wahrscheinlich das Fahrverhalten ändert würde.

G.


----------



## trailterror (3. März 2014)

Ich denk ich bin jetzt, dank euren kommentaren, schon schlauer.

Kauft man ein 27,5' only bike so kauft man die 27,5' gabel mit grösserem offset.

Kauft man ein ein 26'/27,5' kompatibles bike, so kauft man ne 26' variante (welche am besten trotzdem 27,5' kompatibel ist mit weniger offset) wenn man erstmal 26' fahren will. Sollte man dann dennoch mal die grösse des LRS wechseln wollen, so ist das kein problem, da die vorhandene gabel, trotz weniger offset dennoch gut funktioniert.


----------



## mpmarv (19. Juni 2014)

big love. Der schwarze Spacer kommt natürlich noch rot.


----------



## Moritz3788 (19. Juni 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch marv!
Sieht jut aus der Hobel! 
Ich hab meinen Rahmen nächste Woche und dann gibt's auch die ersten Bilder!!!


----------



## mpmarv (19. Juni 2014)

Wünsche dir, dass jetzt alles glatt geht!

Mich hätte die Vorfreude in der letzten Woche fast zerrissen. Bin überglücklich mit dem Hobel. Das Fahrwerk mit dem Monarch und der Pike arbeitet so pornös. Ich bin gestern nur kurz 4-5 mal Hometrail gefahren und das Fahrwerk hat schon nach der zweiten Abfahrt gepasst. Du merkst jeden Klick an der Gabel/Dämpfer. Bremsen sind auch schon eingebremst, ein Gedicht <3 Mein eigenes Rad funktioniert für mich nochmal wesentlich besser als das N-Testrad, was ich hatte.


----------



## Moritz3788 (19. Juni 2014)

Ja diese Vorfreude ist wunderschön und gleichzeitig sooo grausam! 
Wie ich sehe hast du doch den schwarzen Dämpfer bekommen, kommt gut


----------



## kephren23 (19. Juni 2014)

Schöner Hobel.
Gummistopfen für die Stealthöffnung nicht vergessen, sonst kommt dreck rein!


----------



## mpmarv (19. Juni 2014)

@kephren23: habe ich auch gerade auf dem Bild gesehen Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab den Gummistopfen verloren.. :-(

Jemand ne Idee wie ich den dicht bekomm ?

Wobei ja bei mir der Zug durchgeht


----------



## acid-driver (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe um die Leitung an der Stelle, wo sie durch den Rahmen kommt Gewebeband drumgeklebt Scheuert a) dann nicht die Leitung durch und b) ist es dicht.


----------



## pfalz (20. Juni 2014)

Im Auslandseinsatz...


----------



## n18bmn24 (21. Juni 2014)

Wildkogel, oder?
da bin ich ich 2 Wochen auch, froi.


----------



## psychoo2 (22. Juni 2014)

Mein ION auch mal im Auslandseinsatz am Rabenberg


----------



## hoodride (22. Juni 2014)

Einfach eine geile Kiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (23. Juni 2014)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Wildkogel, oder?
> da bin ich ich 2 Wochen auch, froi.


----------



## WODAN (26. Juni 2014)

Update:
-Lyrik
-40t Hope
-XT SW


----------



## psychoo2 (14. Juli 2014)

Zwar nicht im Puff geboren aber am WE wenigstens mal drin gestanden :-D


----------



## wildbiker (14. Juli 2014)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Mein ION auch mal im Auslandseinsatz am Rabenberg



Geile Kiste... Bin ab und an auch in Rabenberg unterwegs....Ist das die Farbe Semi permable gelb? 
Wenn ich die Kiste so seh, will ich auch ein Ion16. Wenns das noch mit Pinion gibt, wärs perfekt.


----------



## psychoo2 (14. Juli 2014)

Ja. Genau das ist die Farbe 

In naher Zukunft sollte beim ION16 doch ein Pinion oder Effi machbar sein denk ich mal.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Juli 2014)

Pinion gibts auch, aber nur auf Maßanfertigung.


----------



## kephren23 (14. Juli 2014)

Heute mitm Moritz ne ganz kleine Runde gedreht


----------



## pfalz (15. Juli 2014)

Ist das etwas Dreck auf der Druckstrebe????


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## Simbl (15. Juli 2014)

Schnell neues Rad kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (15. Juli 2014)

O.M.G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Juli 2014)

Ihr seid ja heut wieder fies 

G.


----------



## Martin1508 (15. Juli 2014)

Nein, das ist enteloxierter Vogelkot. Das gehört so!;-)

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (15. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist enteloxierter Vogelkot. Das gehört so!;-)
> 
> Gruss



So in etwa. Die linke druckstrebe is viel schmutziger, aber man sieht es gar nich
Ihr solltet mal das unterrohr sehen


----------



## wildbiker (15. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Pinion gibts auch, aber nur auf Maßanfertigung.



Laut meiner Anfrage bei N gibts das Ion16 gar nicht mit Pinion.


----------



## kephren23 (15. Juli 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Laut meiner Anfrage bei N gibts das Ion16 gar nicht mit Pinion.



Das es das gar nicht gibt ist ja definitiv eine Unwahrheit.












Es hieß zwas 2012 noch das es mit dem Hinterbau nicht geghen würde aber 2013 sind dann doch zwei aufgetaucht.


----------



## chevioso (15. Juli 2014)

Zu dem Thema habe ich von Moritz folgendes Zitat vom 3.Juni 2013 gefunden:

"bei dem gezeigten Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Prototypen. Dieser Prototyp dient Pinion der generellen Forschung und Entwicklung.
In absehbarer Zukunft wird es kein Ion 16 mit Pinionbox geben.
Allerdings werden hier in den nächsten Wochen sicherlich viele schöne Ion 16 zu sehen sein! Die nächste Produktion steht kurz vor der Auslieferung."

Wird bestimmt bald kommen. Geduld ist angesagt für die, die darauf warten


----------



## kephren23 (15. Juli 2014)

Das zweite is definitiv kein Pinion Proto, das Teil wurde auf Kundenwunsch so gebaut, also sollte es auch möglich sein, in anbetracht aller Probleme, Risiken, Aufpreis, Garantieverlust ein ION16 Pinion zu bekommen.
Ob das jemand in kauf nehmen möchte ist ne andere Sache, Nicolai wohl auch sehr ungern.


----------



## wubu (25. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Heute mitm Moritz ne ganz kleine Runde gedreht




Wo kann ich mehr Fotos vom schwarz-roten Bike sehen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. Juli 2014)

Gibt leider noch keine, kommt aber demnächst, die Zeit hat es noch nich zugelassen.​


----------



## Moritz3788 (26. Juli 2014)

Leider war noch keine zeit für ein paar vernünftige Bilder! Kommen aber


----------



## Whitey (27. Juli 2014)

Jetzt mit Lyrik 2014´er DH Coil - endlich eine Gabel die richtig gut geht und mit dem Vivid mithalten kann. Extrem zufrieden damit. Trotzdem möchte ich den Rahmen, mit oder ohne Dämpfer, gern verkaufen. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## kephren23 (29. Juli 2014)

Neuer Frontreifen. Und Tubeless-Umbau.


----------



## kephren23 (29. Juli 2014)

so wollte ich auch schon immermal sagen.

net MEINZ 

@Moritz3788


----------



## Moritz3788 (29. Juli 2014)

Jetzt hat es endlich geklappt mit den Fotos 
Kephren23 hat ganze Arbeit geleistet! Vielen dank nochmal!

MEINZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (29. Juli 2014)

Jo Seinz


----------



## guru39 (29. Juli 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> so wollte ich auch schon immermal sagen.
> 
> net MEINZ



   

Net mainz schreibe ich normal immer...hatte das aber kurzzeitig, durch Gehirnzellenverlust beim Pufftreffen, vergessen  

Geile Karre Mo  Und subba Bilda Andre


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Juli 2014)

Erstklassige Arbeit!


----------



## trailterror (29. Juli 2014)

Porno Karre, Porno Bilder


----------



## kephren23 (29. Juli 2014)

guru39 schrieb:


> Net mainz schreibe ich normal immer...hatte das aber kurzzeitig, durch Gehirnzellenverlust beim Pufftreffen, vergessen
> 
> Geile Karre Mo  Und subba Bilda Andre



Deswegen ja 
Hab aber nich nur die Bilder gemacht


----------



## Moritz3788 (30. Juli 2014)

Danke danke


----------



## wubu (30. Juli 2014)

Ich finds bis auf die Laufräder super! 
Ich hätte rote Naben genommen und die Aufkleber von den Felgen gezogen (hab ich bei meinem Bike genauso gemacht). Schwarz-Rot ist einfach die schönste Farbkombination!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön geworden   

G.


----------



## Moritz3788 (30. Juli 2014)

wubu schrieb:


> Ich finds bis auf die Laufräder super!
> Ich hätte rote Naben genommen und die Aufkleber von den Felgen gezogen (hab ich bei meinem Bike genauso gemacht). Schwarz-Rot ist einfach die schönste Farbkombination!



Ja bei den Laufrädern scheiden sich die Geister!
Dem einen gefallen sie sehr gut, dem anderen garnicht! 
Ich Feier die Dinger ^^ 
Zeig mal deinen Hobel, zum Vergleich!


----------



## bertrueger (30. Juli 2014)

Schöner Aufbau 

Die Zugverlegung im Steuerrohrbereich ist aus meiner Sicht jedoch nicht optimal. Ist zwar abgekelbt, könnte auf Dauer trotzdem fiese Scheuerstellen am Steuerrohr geben...

Gruß Bert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2014)

Das habe ich bei fotos machen auch gemerkt, da werden wir noch mal etwas optimieren müssen.


----------



## Martin1508 (30. Juli 2014)

Was mir auffällt ist, dass viele beim ION 16 dazu übergegangen sind, die Züge nicht mehr im großen Bogen um das Steuerrohr zu legen. Also, rechter Schaltzug und Bremsleitung links am Steuerrohr vorbei. Beim Helius ist es fast üblich. Ich finde diese Art, seitdem ich sie kenne, auch sehr sinnvoll. Beim ION quetschen viele den rechten Zug rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei.

Grüße


----------



## kephren23 (30. Juli 2014)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist, dass viele beim ION 16 dazu übergegangen sind, die Züge nicht mehr im großen Bogen um das Steuerrohr zu legen. Also, rechter Schaltzug und Bremsleitung links am Steuerrohr vorbei. Beim Helius ist es fast üblich. Ich finde diese Art, seitdem ich sie kenne, auch sehr sinnvoll. Beim ION quetschen viele den rechten Zug rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei.
> 
> Grüße



Das liegt daran das man hauptsächlich nur noch auf dem Unterrohr verlegt. da muss dann links die HR Bremse hin, das Schaltwerk und am besten noch die Reverb, dazu noch durch die Dämpferaufnahme am UH. Irgendwo müsste man kreuzen was dann aber auch teilweise bescheiden aussieht, vorallem wenn man noch nen Umwerfer hat.
Genau das Thema haben Moritz und ich auch letztens besprochen, werden uns dem nochmal annehmen.


----------



## Moritz3788 (31. Juli 2014)

So ist es


----------



## SirBsod (1. August 2014)

So extrem sauber wie die Bikes da stehen.. kann's sein das ihr mehr Zeit mit Putzen verbringt als mit fahren?


----------



## kephren23 (1. August 2014)

Unser Wald is sauber!


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2014)




----------



## Moritz3788 (1. August 2014)

Ne ne wir sind Sammler!
Wir haben sie extra mit einem Truck in den Wald Gefahren, damit die reifen nicht den Boden berühren!


----------



## mac-recycling (3. August 2014)

ION 16 26" (noch nicht ganz fertig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (7. August 2014)

mitm radlader zum photoshooting fahren ist auch cool


----------



## wildbiker (11. August 2014)

Wer war von euch gestern so gegen 13/14 uhr mit seinem Ion 16 ( könnte auch nen ion18 gewesen sein) im Trailcenter Rabenberg? Ion16 in raw, schwarze Team decal (N) aufm Oberrohr.


----------



## mac-recycling (16. August 2014)

Meinz

 

 

 

jetzt endlich fertig


----------



## reflux (17. August 2014)

Fährt in Hannover ein ION 16 in Größe L oder XL rum und lässt mich mal zur Probe sitzen ?


----------



## Moritz3788 (21. August 2014)

Mooooin, 
Weiß jemand ob es bereits einen Preis für das ion 16 effi gibt??

LG mo


----------



## kephren23 (21. August 2014)

Wenns kommt, wie das 20er wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (21. August 2014)

Ouch!


----------



## kephren23 (21. August 2014)

Naja es gibt kein Grund warum es günstiger sein sollte, außer dem Unterrohr wäre der Rahmen baugleich, ehr noch etwas aufwendiger ab Rahmengröße M, falls Sitzrohrgussets verbaut werden.


----------



## Moritz3788 (22. August 2014)

Das ist allerdings richtig, verlockend ist das Ding aber schon ^^


----------



## Dutshlander (22. August 2014)

Tsssss einen N als "ding" zu bezeichnen


----------



## n18bmn24 (4. September 2014)

Morgen, Kinder wird's was geben....


----------



## kephren23 (4. September 2014)

Schick mit dem Schriftzug


----------



## n18bmn24 (5. September 2014)

Danke fürs Ideen-Liefern


----------



## Martin1508 (5. September 2014)

Was man so erkennen kann, zeugt von Geschmack.

Gruss


----------



## mpmarv (5. September 2014)

Wie experimentierfreudig, sram guide


----------



## Zep2008 (5. September 2014)

Was kann das für eine Farbe sein? Pulver oder Elox?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. September 2014)

Müsste
*semipermeable yellow glaze sein*

*Sorry für die dicke schrift, copy paste *


----------



## Simbl (5. September 2014)

Ja isses auch


----------



## n18bmn24 (5. September 2014)

Leider zu viel Arbeit und zu wenig Zeit heute...


----------



## kephren23 (5. September 2014)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Leider zu viel Arbeit und zu wenig Zeit heute...



Warum hast du jetzt aufeinmal orange Lagerdeckel


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2014)

Hat wohl die Bierbank abgefärbt 

G.


----------



## n18bmn24 (6. September 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Warum hast du jetzt aufeinmal orange Lagerdeckel


Na, weil wohl die Bierbank abgefärbt hat! 


LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hat wohl die Bierbank abgefärbt


Hat heute drauf geregnet, darum sind noch mehr teile orange geworden 

So, erster Ausritt. Ist ja ne Galerie hier:

























Spacer-Türmchen, Steuersatz-Unterteil, Sattel, Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme werden noch anders. Der Rest ist final.

Viele Grüße
n18bmn24


----------



## LB Jörg (6. September 2014)

...und die Schrift auf den Druckstreben kommt echt gut

G.


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2014)

sieht sehr geil aus 

Bierbänke sind geil


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...und die Schrift auf den Druckstreben kommt echt gut
> 
> G.


jo sehr nice, kenn ich irgendwoher  , toll umgesetzt!



guru39 schrieb:


> sieht sehr geil aus
> 
> Bierbänke sind geil



Aber nur wenn auch bier darauf steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. September 2014)

Geiler Hobel 

Welches spiderless Kettenblatt hast Du denn verbaut?


----------



## n18bmn24 (7. September 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> jo sehr nice, kenn ich irgendwoher  , toll umgesetzt!


An Kephren: die Idee zur polierten Streben-Schrift hattest du, und von der kompromisslosen Umsetzung deiner Farbgebung bin ich auch Lichtjahre entfernt.
Aber mir gefällt mein Radl auch 



Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Welches spiderless Kettenblatt hast Du denn verbaut?



Das hier: Works Components mit 26 Zähnen.

Ich habe mit dem Ritzelrechner ein wenig herumgerechnet und bin dann am alten Rad mit 3x9 seit ca. seit einem halben Jahr nur noch die Übersetzungen gefahren, die ich auch mit 1x11 hätte.

26Z fand ich optimal, da ich den leichten ersten Gang an 1500hm Anstiegen in den Alpen und auch bei mir zuhause auf langen Touren einfach brauche. Bei einer Trittfrequenz von 100 langt die Entfaltung immer noch für 34km/h, was auf Trails und beim ION auch auf Asphalt m. M. vollkommen reicht.

Keine Ahnung, was die Leute mit 32 oder gar 34 Zähnen für Waden haben. Oder die fahren einfach andere Touren als ich...


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. September 2014)

Kannst Du was zur Kettenlinie sagen, verändert sich diese deutlich?


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2014)

Warum sollte sich die Kettenlinie verändern?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. September 2014)

Weil nicht alle spiderless Kettenblätter den selben offset haben


----------



## n18bmn24 (7. September 2014)

Nachdem ich kein Original-Kettenblatt habe -> keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. September 2014)

Wenn Du bei Gelegenheit mal Zeit hast kannst Du vielleicht mal kurz messen?


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2014)

Wenn du dem Link oben gefolgt wärst, hättest du das gefunden:

Gives a 50mm Chainline (middle ring position - GPX fit only, bb30 comings oon)


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. September 2014)

Das was der Hersteller schreibt muss aber nicht immer stimmen, bei absoluteBlack steht das auch und es sind dann doch eher 54mm wenn man es nachmisst


----------



## n18bmn24 (7. September 2014)

eben auf die Schnelle 51mm gemessen, Messtoleranz aufgrund späten Stunde +1mm


----------



## Trail-Seeker (7. September 2014)

Danke für die Mühe, dann weiss ich jetzt was ich bestellen muss.


----------



## n18bmn24 (8. September 2014)

Bevor's zu Off-Topic wird ein letzter Hinweis zu den Kettenblättern:
Hier hatte ich noch ein weiteres mit 26Z in der Auswahl, für das Englische habe ich mich aufgrund günstigeren Preis und kostenlosen Versand nach UK entschieden.

Qualitativ könnte ich nur bemängeln, daß es recht stramm auf der Kurbel sitzt. Der Original-Spider plumpst regelrecht in die Verzahnung, das Kettenblatt muß schon mit Nachdruck eingedrückt werden und lässt sich auch nicht mehr ohne weiteres abziehen. Wenn man öfters wechseln möchte, sicher nicht optimal.

Ansonsten habe ich an der Verarbeitung und dem Finish nichts auszusetzen. Die Abwicklung und der Versand waren unkompliziert und schnell.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. September 2014)

Bei dem "Frame only" Bild ist das eine optische Täuschung bei dem Tretlager oder ist das kein durchgängies Rohr sondern nach hinten offen? 

Schwarz und Orange passen immer gut zusammen und dann noch ein Raw Rahmen.


----------



## kephren23 (13. September 2014)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Bei dem "Frame only" Bild ist das eine optische Täuschung bei dem Tretlager oder ist das kein durchgängies Rohr sondern nach hinten offen?
> 
> Schwarz und Orange passen immer gut zusammen und dann noch ein Raw Rahmen.



Sind rohre nicht immer nach hinten offen?
Meinst du die Lücke im Tretlager, wo Frästeil, Unterrohr und Tretlager zusammen kommen?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. September 2014)

Nein ich meine nicht die beiden Öffnungen wo sich auch die Gewinde befinden, sondern die Mantelfläche die nach rechts zum Hinterbau zeigt. Ist aber wahrscheinlich nur eine Spiegelung.


----------



## Simbl (11. Oktober 2014)

Upgrates Darth Ara Herbst 2014:

-LRS, Decals, Magura MT 7, = 12,8kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geile Kiste!!


----------



## lakekeman (11. Oktober 2014)

Stark  Und dabei leichter als mein XCler


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2014)

Supergeile Möhre 

G.


----------



## nicbmxtb (1. März 2015)

Glück Auf  , dann will ich auch mal, nach dem ich #680 Beiträge durchstöbert habe .


----------



## mpmarv (1. März 2015)

dirtydan am HR ist aber schon sportlich


----------



## n18bmn24 (12. März 2015)

Frühlig


----------



## trailterror (12. März 2015)




----------



## nicbmxtb (12. März 2015)

mpmarv schrieb:


> dirtydan am HR ist aber schon sportlich


Da kommen doch bald wieder die " sommerreifen" drauf B-).


----------



## bobtailoner (12. März 2015)

Was sagt denn die allgemeine Nicolai Jüngerschaft zum neuen MojoNicolai.
Ich bin ja schwer begeistert und muss mit mir kämpfen nicht Ans sparschwein zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. März 2015)

Optisch genial, wenn man auf schwarze Räder steht.
Wenn man dem Typ der das Schutzblech montiert hat, jetzt noch beide Hände abhakt, dann  würd alles passen 

G.


----------



## bobtailoner (12. März 2015)

Die Schutzbleche werden von Mojo vertrieben, seinen Diebst wird es auch erfüllen. Optisch ist es ne mittelschwere Katastrophe, da geb ich dir recht.
Aber das ganze bike ist echt ein Traum. Flach und laaaaang.


----------



## kephren23 (12. März 2015)

Jo geiler hobel bis auf die Laufräder.


----------



## juergets (13. März 2015)

ist das ein Tandem mit nur einem Sattel?


----------



## Martin1508 (13. März 2015)

Puuh, ich muss ja Gott sei dank nicht jeden Trend mitmachen. Würden sie das Bike insgesamt nicht so lang bauen, müsste der Fahrer auch den Sattel nicht so blöde am äusseren Limit montieren. Aber jeden das seine!

Grüße


----------



## pfalz (13. März 2015)

schön ist anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. März 2015)

... So sehr ich auch die Nicolai-Bikes mag, das Mojo geht gar nicht!!


----------



## Seneca02 (14. März 2015)

Hab mal die Länge mit dem neuen Demo verglichen, der Radstand beim Mojo in der kleinsten Version ist schon länger als der des längsten Demos  Ausprobieren würd ichs trotzdem mal gerne....


----------



## oxmox29 (14. März 2015)

Auch Frühling! Also mir (178cm) ist das Rad in M schon ausreichend lang...


----------



## trailterror (14. März 2015)

Mojo wär auch nix für mich


----------



## tommi101 (14. März 2015)

Oxmox29 seins ist 
Sehr stimmiger Aufbau....Top Bike!


----------



## kephren23 (15. März 2015)

Ja schöner Hobel, wie eigentlich jedes ION, ich steh einfach auf die Rahmenform.
Da muss man sich schon Mühe geben den zu verschandeln.


----------



## n18bmn24 (30. März 2015)

Was zum guggn aus dem redaktionellen Teil.
Schön wars


----------



## trailterror (30. März 2015)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (30. März 2015)

Au ja, das hätte ich auch gern!


----------



## suoixon (5. April 2015)

Ich weis nicht recht.
Wer soll denn mit so einem langen Hauptrahmen noch vernünftig fahren? Vorbau um 180grad gedreht anbauen oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. April 2015)

Nee, ich meine die Trails und die Sonne, die # *n18bmn24* gepostet hat, nicht das Mojo!


----------



## pfalz (6. April 2015)

so, mal wieder ein aktuelle Foto...
Neu:
Magura MT7
Vecnum Moveloc 200mm
Bionicon-Kartusche für die X-Fusion Metric


----------



## simon69 (7. April 2015)

Hallo
Bist du zufrieden mit der Moveloc?
Gruß
Simon


----------



## pfalz (10. April 2015)

@simon69 Hab sie erst zwei Touren gefahren, bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ich find' die Konstruktion sehr durchdacht. Leider habe ich mich, als ich den Rahmen gekauft habe, nur für eine Stealth-Zugführung am Unterrohr entschieden, daher muss ich die Anlenkung so unschön am Sitzrohr entlanglegen...


----------



## der-gute (10. April 2015)

ich hatte bei der Bestellung meines ACs daran gedacht...Gott sei Dank 

Die Moveloc is geil. Man muss sich halt an die Stufen gewöhnen.
Aber 200 mm sind halt echt perfekt.


----------



## pfalz (10. April 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt an die Stufen gewöhnen.



Und an die Wartezeit...


----------



## Sergibcn (26. April 2015)




----------



## Mephisto_ (27. April 2015)

Nach langem Ion oder Rune hin und her ist es für die erste Probefahrt fertig. Getauscht werden noch Dämpfer und Griffe







Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage welcher Dämpfer?


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2015)

Vivid Air für hauptsächlich Abfahrt, CCDB Air CS für hoch und runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1_killer (27. April 2015)

Mein Vivid Air fährt auch hoch. 
Ist der etwa defekt...???


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2015)

1_killer schrieb:


> Mein Vivid Air fährt auch hoch.
> Ist der etwa defekt...???


 ach komm schon...

der CS is halt für lange Uphills echt gut,sowas gibts beim Vivid Air leider nicht.
Natürlich fährt der auch bergauf...nur ggf. nicht so komfortabel wie der CS.

ein CCDB Coil mit Titanfeder UND CS wäre mein Traum.


----------



## Whitey (27. April 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> ach komm schon...
> 
> der CS is halt für lange Uphills echt gut,sowas gibts beim Vivid Air leider nicht.
> Natürlich fährt der auch bergauf...nur ggf. nicht so komfortabel wie der CS.
> ...



Öhm ... Vivid Air braucht keinen Climb Switch ... das Heck am ION16 ist echt gut, relativ antriebsneutral, geht super gut den Berg noch mit dem Vivid Air. Zur Not einfach kurz compression zudrehen und oben wieder aufdrehen, kann man während der Fahrt machen, 8 Klicks ...


----------



## Martin1508 (27. April 2015)

Mephisto_ schrieb:


> Nach langem Ion oder Rune hin und her ist es für die erste Probefahrt fertig. Getauscht werden noch Dämpfer und Griffe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, ich fahre den CCDBAir im Ion und der geht wirklich gut. Wenn er ordentlich eingestellt ist, braucht es das CS eigentlich nicht. Würde ich mir aber jetzt einen neuen CCDB holen, dann natürlich mit CS. Auf die paar Kröten kommt es dann auch nicht mehr an. Mit dem Vivid habe ich keine Erfahrungen.

Welcher Dämpfer im Ion wohl sehr gut funzen soll, ist der Monarch. Vielen sagen, er sei in dem Hinterbau völlig ausreichend und bekommt den Spagat zwischen Performance, Preis und Gewicht am besten hin. Ich selber stehe aber auf die dicken Brummer.

Grüße


----------



## Mephisto_ (27. April 2015)

Erstmal Danke für die Tipps. Im Moment ist noch ein alter Radium drin. Stören tut mich eigentlich nur das verhärten bei längeren abfahrten. Da ich keine Drop u.ä. fahre kommt ein Vivid oder DB eigentlich soweit nicht in Frage.

Meine Überlegungen gehen im Moment Richtung Monatch Plus oder Inline, wobei mich der Inline im Moment am meisten reizt.

Jemand schonmal den Inline getestet?


----------



## 1_killer (27. April 2015)

Whitey schrieb:


> Öhm ... Vivid Air braucht keinen Climb Switch ... das Heck am ION16 ist echt gut, relativ antriebsneutral, geht super gut den Berg noch mit dem Vivid Air. Zur Not einfach kurz compression zudrehen und oben wieder aufdrehen, kann man während der Fahrt machen, 8 Klicks ...



So isses. 
Ich stelle bei Bedarf die Compression 2 Klicks härter bergauf. 
Und schon habe ich ein Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitey (27. April 2015)

Monarch ... *rofl* der Dämpfer ist nach wenigen Minuten im aktiven Modus so heiß, dass Du eine extreme Druckstufe hast. Eventuell einen Monarch Plus, der ist akzeptabel, kommt aber nicht an den Vivid Air ran. Meiner Meinung nach sollten potente Hinterbauten auch mit potenten Federelementen bestückt werden, sonst könnte man den Rahmen auch überdenken. Nix für ungut.


----------



## Mephisto_ (27. April 2015)

Vom normalen Monarch war nie die Rede. Ob ich wirklich einen Vivid brauche, oder ob der Monarch Plus oder mein derzeitiger Favourit DBinline reicht ist die Frage.


----------



## suoixon (1. Mai 2015)

DB inline macht aus meiner Sicht nur Sinn wenn der normale nicht rein passt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2015)

Wobei ich einen Hersteller kenne, der den Inline als das bessere und modernere Federbein bezeichnet.

Für All Mountain, Trail und Enduro könnte das sein, für DH dann eher DB Coil oder Air


----------



## kloetenkoem (1. August 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wobei ich einen Hersteller kenne, der den Inline als das bessere und modernere Federbein bezeichnet.
> 
> Für All Mountain, Trail und Enduro könnte das sein, für DH dann eher DB Coil oder Air



Hmm, ich fühle mich mit mehr Volumen bei hohem Eigengewicht deutlich wohler.

Keines Update: LRS, Gabel und Pedale, die unter meine Füße passen:


----------



## Freerider85 (1. August 2015)

So dann hier auch mal, einfach ein geiles Ding!


----------



## mpmarv (2. August 2015)

Starkes blau!

Bitte Sattel und Pedale schwarz, das sieht irgendwie gaga aus.


----------



## beetle (3. August 2015)

Leitungen sind auch noch ein wenig eigenwillig verlegt und die eine zu lang.

Obwohl das mit dem Weiß... ist ja sonst auch noch Weiß an Gabel und Dämpfer. Sagen wir mal Geschmacksache.


Ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad sehr.


----------



## Martin1508 (4. August 2015)

Also, weiß ist generell nicht meine Farbe aber bei dem Bike sieht es nach nem Konzept aus! Pedale, Naben, Sattel usw. Überall kleine aber feine Akzente. Gruss


----------



## Orakel (4. August 2015)

ist das das normale Elox Blau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider85 (4. August 2015)

Danke Jungs. 
Das mit dem Weiß ist so gewollt, findet sich ab und an wieder. Der Sattel ist noch Geschmacksache, mal sehen, ob er sich bewährt..
Züge sind so verlegt, dass ich auch mal ruhigen Gewissens absteigen kann, den vorderen könnte man noch kürzen.

Ja, ist "normales" Elox Blau - habe selbst gestaunt. 

Der Bock läuft wie Sau, bin hin und weg!


----------



## beetle (5. August 2015)

Dafür ist das Herrenrad da, dass es läuft wie Wutz.


----------



## MLK-LAW (5. August 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon mal wer ein ION mit dein Lefty aufgebaut?


----------



## Simbl (5. August 2015)

Ich glaub das traut sich keiner


----------



## andi.f.1809 (5. August 2015)

wieso?
also wenn die einzeln schneller verfügbar gewesen wäre hätte meins (helius ac) eine bekommen


----------



## MiezMiez (5. August 2015)

Kein Ion, macht's aber auch nicht besser:


----------



## der-gute (5. August 2015)

MLK-LAW schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal wer ein ION mit dein Lefty aufgebaut?



seit wann gibt es Leftys mit 160 mm Federweg?


----------



## MLK-LAW (5. August 2015)

Seit 2 Jahren. 1600,-


----------



## MLK-LAW (5. August 2015)

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...Shops/61764971/Products/CU402827&Locale=en_US


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. August 2015)

Super...160 mm Gabel mit nur 180er Scheibe :/


----------



## mpmarv (6. August 2015)

Das Ding sieht witzig aus, taugt aber nicht!


----------



## nicbmxtb (15. August 2015)

So mal paar Updates durchgeführt, Antrieb aufgefrischt und bisl gecleant.


----------



## wildbiker (15. August 2015)

ebenfalls bissl geupdatet (Dämpfer neu, Reifen neu) und als Bike der Woche hochgeladen (wems gefällt, vergibt ein Sternchen , thx )


----------



## barbarissima (15. August 2015)

Beim Ion von nicbmxtb gefällt mir, dass nicht so viel Tamtam dran ist und Wildbikers Ion sieht gerade wegen dem ganzen Tamtam so genial aus


----------



## wildbiker (15. August 2015)

Ion  .. mags bunt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. August 2015)

Okok, schon verbessert  da hatte ich wohl mein Helius im Kopf


----------



## wildbiker (15. August 2015)

Keen Ding..   hab ja auch nochn Helius..bei sovielen Bikes..


----------



## n18bmn24 (11. Februar 2016)

Schamloses bedienen an fremden Bildern (mit mir drauf):











Wer mehr lesen will: hier


----------



## Flamingonuss (15. Februar 2016)

n18bmn24 schrieb:


> Schamloses bedienen an fremden Bildern (mit mir drauf):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf ich fragen: Körpergröße und Rahmengröße?


----------



## n18bmn24 (16. Februar 2016)

175cm und M
Pass für mich mit kurzem 35er Vorbau perfekt.


----------



## Chucknorman (18. Februar 2016)

Mein Geometron ist heute und damit rechtzeitig zum Wochenende fertig geworden. Zeitlich war heute nur eine kleine Runde drin. Ordentlich bewegt wirds am Wochenende, wenns Wetter passt im Park.
Der erste Fahreindruck war aber schonmal vielversprechend. 
Auffallend war der enorme Vortrieb in der Ebene und vor allem am Berg. 
Bin noch kein derart Vortriebseffizientes Rad wie das Geometron gefahren und da waren schon einige Enduros dabei.


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Februar 2016)

Welche Länge hast du genommen?


----------



## tommi101 (18. Februar 2016)

Alter Vatter, krasser Gerät...sieht schon im Stand schnell aus! Selbst der Hund guckt skeptisch ob er da noch hinterher kommt


----------



## Chucknorman (18. Februar 2016)

Ist das "Longest" und ich finde es bei 1,90m keineswegs lang bzw gestreckt, es fühlt sich einfach nur passend an.


----------

